# ~~October Testers~~... Come on Pumpkin Bumpkins!!



## kelster823

I looked and didn't see any Oct test thread yet...

Hope it is ok that I started one :)

So give me your test dates.... 


:dust: to all.. :hugs:

COME ON BEDAZZLED EGGIES... STICK STICK STICK!!!! 

*Lets have some LIL PUMPKIN BUMPKINS IN HERE*




Oct 1st
_______



Oct 2nd
________
:hugs: Bluefairy :witch:


Oct 7th
________
:hugs: Starstryder :witch:
NatoPMT 


Oct 8th
________
:dance: Rowan75 :bfp:


Oct 10th
________
:hugs: Tryforbaby2 :witch:
:hugs: Whitbit22 :witch:


Oct 12th
________
:dance: Stay.positive :bfp:


Oct 13th
________
:hugs: Ruskiegirl :angel:


Oct 14th
________
:hugs: SammieGrace :witch:
:hugs: Cla :angel:
Hopefull11


Oct 15th
________
Kimberly28



Oct 17th
________ 
:hugs: SugarFairy :witch:
Thumbshoes
:hugs: reversal :witch:


Oct 18th
_________
lilly77



Oct 20th
________
Hopes



Oct 21st
________
:dance: Foxforce :bfp:



Oct 22nd
(awesome day to test--- my wedding anniversary 16 BLISSFUL years :lol: )
________
Amygdala
:hugs: Babyfever :witch:
hippylittlej
:dance: HaleyJJ :bfp:
:hugs: Nashville31 :witch:

Oct 23rd
________
:hugs: Barbiebaby :witch:
doddy0402
MommyWishes4
:dance: Razcox :bfp:


Oct 24th
________
Sequeena


Oct 25th
________
:hugs: bbhopes :witch:



Oct 26th
________
:dance: McStars :bfp:


Oct 27th
_________
:hugs: Bluesky :witch:


Oct 28th
________
Leeze
:dance: Starry Night :bfp:


Oct 30th
________
:hugs: mpepe32 :witch:


Oct 31st
________
want2bamum86
​


----------



## SugarFairy

October 17th!
(assuming I have a 28day cycle this time.... They vary but I'm gonna work with 28 days lol)
:dust: to all!!


----------



## kelster823

updated ya hun


GOOD LUCK!!! FX's for ya


----------



## SugarFairy

Thank you, and you! Lets get our BFPs this time!


----------



## Starstryder

Hi ya! Testing on the 7th :) Hoping for all of us for :bfp:


----------



## Amygdala

Can I join you? I won't know my exact testing date until I (hopefully) ovulate but I'm going with 22nd October just now, as that's 28 days after my first bfn after my recent mmc. Here's hoping for lots of Pumpkin Bumpkins!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm in

I'm testing 7th October which is 3 days before my due date, so I'm really hoping it happens this month


----------



## kelster823

all updated ladies

Fx's for you :dust:



> which is 3 days before my due date

ohh Nato---- :hugs:

Oct 10th is 3 days prior to my 1st MC.. and I hoping I am PG.. it is gonna be a rough day if I am not :(



> as that's 28 days after my first bfn after my recent mmc

so sorry for your loss Amy :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, I'm last, no fair! And I HATE waiting. :haha:

So how's everyone feeling? Did you use this month well? How are you coping with the TWW if you're there yet or with the (in my opinion even more annoying) wait for O (new term coined maybe? WFO?)? 

I'm finding it quite hard. I'm so much more impatient than I was even when we were TTC the first time and I thought I couldn't get any worse. Thankfully my DH is very supportive and doesn't seem to be bothered by me going into TTC overdrive mode.

Am I the only one here for whom this is the first cycle after a mc? Have you all been trying for a while or has anyone waited for a few cycles after mc? I got pregnant straight away first time around so now I'm so nervous about how I would cope if it takes a while this time. But I guess we'll all have lots of stuff on our minds, for all sorts of different reasons.


----------



## kelster823

ahh Amy I am sure there will be ladies testing after you :winkwink:

I am feeling the same- nothing out of the norm... LIL DISAPPOINTED though that I had a pretty good dip at only 4DPO..... not liking that at all... so I am hoping for a rise tomorrow....


I am on my 3rd cycle after my last MC in April.... my cycles are CRAZY and this one I was placed on 50mg of clomid to see if we could get me to just O... and it worked so I am SOO PRAYING that my eggie got all BeDazzled up...

don't stress- not good for you,,, just sit back and relax- we got each other to go thru the dang TWW of hell :lol:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for october 13th please hun :dust: to all!


----------



## kelster823

gotcha :winkwink: good luck


----------



## BlueFairy

Heya,

My test date is the 2nd October. Please put me on the list! Ta!

Godd luck to everyone I will be keeping everything crossed for us all!!
xxx


----------



## SugarFairy

Amygdala said:


> Aw, I'm last, no fair! And I HATE waiting. :haha:
> 
> So how's everyone feeling? Did you use this month well? How are you coping with the TWW if you're there yet or with the (in my opinion even more annoying) wait for O (new term coined maybe? WFO?)?
> 
> I'm finding it quite hard. I'm so much more impatient than I was even when we were TTC the first time and I thought I couldn't get any worse. Thankfully my DH is very supportive and doesn't seem to be bothered by me going into TTC overdrive mode.
> 
> Am I the only one here for whom this is the first cycle after a mc? Have you all been trying for a while or has anyone waited for a few cycles after mc? I got pregnant straight away first time around so now I'm so nervous about how I would cope if it takes a while this time. But I guess we'll all have lots of stuff on our minds, for all sorts of different reasons.

I'm still waiting to O this month. Its my 2nd cycle after a MC - but I don't think I even ovulated last month. If I did then either I had a real short LP or I O'd while I was still spotting from my MC. So this is month one of trying again properly! I reckon (hope!) I'll be O'ing this coming weekend so I've got DH storing it all up for a marathon over the coming week heehee - wanna get lots of little swimmers in there ready! Obviously still negative on the OPKs - not even a faint line, just nothing so hoping its all going normally in there.......

And I know what you mean about being just a tad bit crazier this time round. It worked first time for us too and now I keep questioning if it'll straight away again and knowing that its unlikely but I'm not able to stop from getting my hopes up anyway.
All we can do is wait and see!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hello, can I join? This is my first month TTC since my mmc and ERPC on 18th august, hoping for a test date of the 23rd but it will all depend on when I O. Good luck to everyone, let's make it a lucky thread. 

x


----------



## SugarFairy

Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for october 13th please hun :dust: to all!

Ruskiegirl, this is going to sound a bit stalker-ish....... :blush:
When I was still lurking on here before I signed up I remember reading some of your threads but haven't seen you for a while. I hope everythings ok. Good luck TTC again


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yay! :dance: for the October testing thread!!! Whoop! I O'd 6 days earlier than I thought I would, not much bd around O in but its worth a shot! May I please be put down for October 10th please?.....

Thanks In Advance! <3


----------



## kelster823

I think I have everyone updated... :winkwink:


This also would be an awesome 16 year anniversary (Oct 22nd) present for DH and I


----------



## thumbshoes

Please add me for Oct 17th... thats my actual date for AF... so I'll probably end up testing a little early... but one day I wanna actually wait for a missed AF to test! LOL about 6 days out of O for me!


----------



## stay.positive

I think I will be testing about Oct 12, but things are a bit uncertain with this being the first cycle after mc.


----------



## foxforce

Hi :wave:

21st Oct af due for me so i'll try wait to test then but I know I won't . . . . . .


----------



## Starry Night

I don't have a real date yet as I'm still waiting for AF to arrive. It's my first "normal" cycle since my mc almost 4 months ago. So I've gone from having weird 18 day cycles to my more usual 30+ (CD40 and counting). 

I guess you can put me down for the 1st or 2nd. If AF doesn't show up by then I'll test again.


----------



## doddy0402

put me down for the 23rd please hun. First month using clearblue fertility monitor, so fingers crossed this will work for us this time!

Good luck ladies!!x:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

:dust: to all you ladies :)


----------



## SammieGrace

Could you add me to the first? That would be great! :) Excited!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Af is due on the 21st....so I'll test on the 23rd if no AF by then! FX'd!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay Kel! We have the same test date! 10th please :)

Saying Im not going to get my hopes up this time would be a big fat lie. LOL


----------



## kelster823

Updates ladies.... FX'd for EVERYONE...

I wanna see nothing but blazing :bfp:'s on the front page




WHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! wooooooooooo hoooooooo sweetie how awesome.....I am JUST thrilled because this was my first time on clomid and I O'd..I O'd.... :rofl:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I second that notion Kelster!!! I want to see all beautiful BFP's on the front page!!!! Loads of sticky, healthy baby dust to all!!!!

:dust:

15 months ago I started TTC, at 9 months I got my bfp, last 12 weeks, and now this is my second cycle TTC after MMC!!! I am trying to remain positive!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

It's officially been a year of TTC for me now. I would say 13 months as in my mind we were since the beginning of last September but DH says 12 months as I let him think that the first month was NTNP. ;) Whenever I complain that it's been a year and I still have nothing to show for it people always say, "well, you did get pregnant in that time so it doesn't count as a year" But the silly thing is you TTC to have a BABY. Not just to get pregnant. So it's been a year of TTC and there is no baby on the way. *sighs*

CD41 and still no AF. Mild preggo symptoms but could be PMS at this point. Cervix is high and closed but I *should* know better than to look to that for any real sign. Probably am picking up more hpts today though I will hold off until Friday at the earliest.


----------



## kelster823

Starry :hugs: honey

I kimda sorta know what ya mean.. right now at this point I should either have a 4 month old OR I should be going into my 7th month of pregnancy.. and what do i have to show for it?? 

not to be nosey but have you been to the doc's to find out why such long cycles sweetie??? mine have ALWAYS been horrid- they make no sense so I got really fed up and saw my OBGYN on Sept 2nd- because I hadn't had a period since July 12th.. HA I make the appointment and guess what showed the day before.. YIP.. anyhoo I went and saw him and he prescribed me clomid.... it worked- it may be a delayed O but it worked 

Ohhh HOW I HOPE WE ALL GET OUR WISHES IN HERE THIS MONTH


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay Kel! So excited for you hun :)


----------



## kelster823

thanks babe!!!! I miss ya :hugs:


----------



## thumbshoes

Starry I get how you feel... I don't even know myself if I should be saying I've been TTC for 2 years now or not... I've been pregnant 3 times in the last 2 years but still don't have a baby in my arms to show for it. 

I'm really hoping for a BFP on the 17th for me- it will be my 2nd anniversary of the loss of our first pregnancy. :sad2:


----------



## Starry Night

kelster,:hugs:

I should be 7 months pregnant too. :cry:

I have had tests done since I was a teen about my irregular cycles and nothing has ever come up. My doctor even put me on the pill for 2 years to regulate them and it didn't work. When I was a teen into early twenties I did have a higher amount of the androgen hormones than what was normal but not too bad. I had an ultrasound when I was 17 to check for PCOS but that revealed no cysts. Over the past year I've had another ultrasound after my sister was diagnosed with ovarian cysts but once again, nothing. And for the past 4 years or so my hormones have been completely normal and I'm ovulating. :shrug: I just saw my gynaecologist about my miscarriage recovery and he said normal cycles go up to 35 days so I should have mentioned something to him then. I didn't because I had gotten pregnant on a 40 day cycle and know I'm ovulating so I didn't think it was a big deal. Also, my cycles generally range in the 30 to 35 range and the longer ones are anomalies....

The only thing I haven't been tested for is endo and before my pregnancy I had extremely heavy periods so I suppose it's a possibility.

The cycles before I conceived Lil Peanut were 31-31-45-27-29-40(conceived this cycle). I haven't counted to cycles since my miscarriage as I was still recovering. They were 18 days with 10 day bleeds and my gynae said this was normal.


----------



## Starry Night

thumbshoes said:


> Starry I get how you feel... I don't even know myself if I should be saying I've been TTC for 2 years now or not... I've been pregnant 3 times in the last 2 years but still don't have a baby in my arms to show for it.
> 
> I'm really hoping for a BFP on the 17th for me- it will be my 2nd anniversary of the loss of our first pregnancy. :sad2:

I think we can say we have been TTC for an "x" amount of time because when we say "TTC" we mean TTC for a baby....not just that double line.

I'm really sorry for your losses. :hugs: And good luck to you this cycle!
:dust:


----------



## kelster823

Starry Night said:


> kelster,:hugs:
> 
> I should be 7 months pregnant too. :cry:
> 
> I have had tests done since I was a teen about my irregular cycles and nothing has ever come up. My doctor even put me on the pill for 2 years to regulate them and it didn't work. When I was a teen into early twenties I did have a higher amount of the androgen hormones than what was normal but not too bad. I had an ultrasound when I was 17 to check for PCOS but that revealed no cysts. Over the past year I've had another ultrasound after my sister was diagnosed with ovarian cysts but once again, nothing. And for the past 4 years or so my hormones have been completely normal and I'm ovulating. :shrug: I just saw my gynaecologist about my miscarriage recovery and he said normal cycles go up to 35 days so I should have mentioned something to him then. I didn't because I had gotten pregnant on a 40 day cycle and know I'm ovulating so I didn't think it was a big deal. Also, my cycles generally range in the 30 to 35 range and the longer ones are anomalies....
> 
> The only thing I haven't been tested for is endo and before my pregnancy I had extremely heavy periods so I suppose it's a possibility.
> 
> The cycles before I conceived Lil Peanut were 31-31-45-27-29-40(conceived this cycle). I haven't counted to cycles since my miscarriage as I was still recovering. They were 18 days with 10 day bleeds and my gynae said this was normal.


awww sweetie... :hugs: we'll get those lil beanie :hugs: I thought I remember you with me in the horrid MC Forum during that time--one forum I NEVER want to have to return to again :( 


ANYONE symptons yet?? especially our early Oct testers?????? we have some gals coming up SOON!!! :dance: can't wait


----------



## Razcox

Hope you guys dont mind if i join? Oct (2 years TTC and nothing) and nov (due date) are going to be a bit tough so i need all the company i can get. I will prob be testing around the 27th if my cycles stay normal.

Starry and Thumb i know how you feel, its so hard to be TTC for so long and have nothing to show for it. I am surrounded by people who are pregnant and it just doesnt seem fair that they got to keep theres but i lost mine twice. 

Still onwards and upwards as i WILL have a 2011 baby!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SugarFairy

Razcox said:


> Hope you guys dont mind if i join? Oct (2 years TTC and nothing) and nov (due date) are going to be a bit tough so i need all the company i can get. I will prob be testing around the 27th if my cycles stay normal.
> 
> Starry and Thumb i know how you feel, its so hard to be TTC for so long and have nothing to show for it. I am surrounded by people who are pregnant and it just doesnt seem fair that they got to keep theres but i lost mine twice.
> 
> Still onwards and upwards as i WILL have a 2011 baby!

Welcome Razcox. FXed October is your month!
And your dog is beautiful


----------



## Starry Night

My boobs are starting to became a bit sensitive. It hurts to adjust my bra. CD42 and counting....lol


----------



## SammieGrace

FX'ed for you Starry! Sounds promising :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Raz! :wave: I remember you from one of the first threads I joined :) :hugs: babe, hope this one is THE one!

My FXed too, Starry!


----------



## Razcox

Whitbit22 said:


> Hi Raz! :wave: I remember you from one of the first threads I joined :) :hugs: babe, hope this one is THE one!
> 
> My FXed too, Starry!

LOL yeah i have been here a while now!! All the girls i joined with when i was new have got babies, TTC #2 and even preggers with #2 its all very depressing sometimes :wacko:

Have my fingers crossed here for you too Starry xxx


----------



## kelster823

oohh we have testers tomorrow.. I am so very excited to see :hugs:


----------



## McStars

Hi, I would like to join! I should be testing on October 26th (my birthday :happydance:) Wouldn't that be the best birthday present ever???!! Otherwise, my birthday might be ruined with tears...hmmm maybe it's not such a good idea! 
I hope this month is our month! Praying we all get the little bubs we've been trying so hard for...


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Morning Everyone!!!! How is everyone doing today???

Not so busy on here this morning (afternoon evening)....


----------



## kelster823

NOTHING for me.. in fact I am kinda concerned if in fact I truly did O..... my temps are not going up, but DOWN... well last nite's kinda sorta may be off a tad bit

didn't get home til almost mid-night- as me and the DH were at a Nickelback concert so I only got truly 5 hours of sleep but not GREAT sleep

but I still have faith FX's

What's going on with you?

McStar you are updated and yes that would be an AWESOME bday gift


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hmmm....I am not too sure with temping as I never got around to doing it. But I think I have heard somewhere on here that it is recommended to sleep good (if you can) and for 8 hours before temping. Is that true?

I got a positive opk on a cheapy and a smiley on a digi on CD18. I also got horrific cramps that day into the evening like I used ot get before my MC. However, CD19, CD20 and CD21 my opks were still positive and very dark lines and on CD20 I got some cramps again but light. Still weird as I also dont know if I O'd CD18 or CD21?.....Crazy.
I think I have seen that you are on clomid, has that helped??


----------



## Starry Night

Bought my hpts today (spent enough $$ at the drug store to get free movie tickets....it wasn't all on hpts ;)) I'm not sure what to think. I feel like it's going to be negative. With Lil Peanut I just knew it was going to positive. This time....not so sure. Especially as I was convinced a week ago and it was negative. Yet there is no sign of my period. I have a whole bunch of little signs--the most obvious being my constant fatigue and weeing A LOT--but it's not enough, really, to differentiate between PMS, pregnancy or even the flu (which has been going around).


----------



## SugarFairy

Fingers crossed starry! Let us know how you get on


----------



## kelster823

Starry Night said:


> Bought my hpts today (spent enough $$ at the drug store to get free movie tickets....it wasn't all on hpts ;)) I'm not sure what to think. I feel like it's going to be negative. With Lil Peanut I just knew it was going to positive. This time....not so sure. Especially as I was convinced a week ago and it was negative. Yet there is no sign of my period. I have a whole bunch of little signs--the most obvious being my constant fatigue and weeing A LOT--but it's not enough, really, to differentiate between PMS, pregnancy or even the flu (which has been going around).

FX's crossed for ya sweetie....:hugs: just remember EVERY PG is different ... my 1st one.. BAD SORE TA TA's, gagging at everything, sense of smell outta control... 2nd one.. barely ANY symptons.... 



> I think I have seen that you are on clomid, has that helped??

Yep 1st time... 50mg cd 5-9.... I guess it worked but I just DO NOT like my temps being sooo low....

I would say you O'd 19 or 20.............FX's for you too hun :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I'd like to join :flower: My AF will be due October 24th but I am determined not to test until after that date.


----------



## SammieGrace

could you move me to the 14th? I finally got a pos OPK!


----------



## Starry Night

Sounds good! You know what to do...:winkwink: Good luck as you get ready for your tww.

:dust:


----------



## SammieGrace

Thanks Starry! 
Lol....I know what to do, but sadly that is going to involve waking up a sleeping DH, who has been napping since I got home. Lol, so much for date night! I am putting it off at the moment, but I know I am going to have to, no way I am passing up this opportunity ;)


----------



## Razcox

Sammie - Hope it went ok with the DH, i swear sometimes they just dont understand they only have one job to do!! LOL

Starry - Will be keeping everything crossed for you that you get that :bfp: and as kelster said everyone is different xxxx

AFM - The :witch: has gone :happydance: so it onto BDing and getting ready for that eggy :)


----------



## kelster823

Starry I am on PINS AND NEEDLES......

this was one of the frist threads I came to today to see what's up with my Oct tester babes!!!!!

AFM it's not looking good- my temps just continue to creep downwards SLOWLY but surely :( I was soo hoping for it this month because we won't be trying again til Dec.. :(


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Bought my hpts today (spent enough $$ at the drug store to get free movie tickets....it wasn't all on hpts ;)) I'm not sure what to think. I feel like it's going to be negative. With Lil Peanut I just knew it was going to positive. This time....not so sure. Especially as I was convinced a week ago and it was negative. Yet there is no sign of my period. I have a whole bunch of little signs--the most obvious being my constant fatigue and weeing A LOT--but it's not enough, really, to differentiate between PMS, pregnancy or even the flu (which has been going around).
> 
> FX's crossed for ya sweetie....:hugs: just remember EVERY PG is different ... my 1st one.. BAD SORE TA TA's, gagging at everything, sense of smell outta control... 2nd one.. barely ANY symptons....
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have seen that you are on clomid, has that helped??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep 1st time... 50mg cd 5-9.... I guess it worked but I just DO NOT like my temps being sooo low....
> 
> I would say you O'd 19 or 20.............FX's for you too hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank You. :hugs:

I was supposed to start clomid and IUI in May after my last RE appt in April. I feel pregnant in the meantime, which in turn I lost, and I was thinking about going back there if not pregnant by Christmas.

Are you doing IUI as well? I see you are in Jersey!! I vacation there most of my life at Wildwood. From the Pocono's but last year we moved to York, Pa!!! How awesome you are so close!

Have you tested at all with an hpt?


----------



## kelster823

> Are you doing IUI as well? I see you are in Jersey!! I vacation there most of my life at Wildwood. From the Pocono's but last year we moved to York, Pa!!! How awesome you are so close!

I know exactly where that is.. I went to college at Shippensburgh..LOl small world huh....

I haven't been to an RE yet .. my GYN told me due to my age he will only try clomid for 2months and if it doesn't work then he is referring me out to a fertility specialists, he doesn't want to waste time with me...

we go to Wildwood every 1st weekend in June- but I stay away from the boardwalk, just stay at the motel-- I am located in Central Jersey- right around the corner of Rutgers College

oh noo I haven't tested yet.. I am waiting..... and if my temps dont go up then I won't waste any of my 50 IC strips I have in the cabinet :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Urrgh i hate seeing the temps go down its such a downer. Still i have come to replie on that to tell me AF is about to show up. Mine go from about 37.0 to 36.8 at 13DPO and then crash to 36.5/6 at 14 DPO AF shows up later that day reg as clock work


----------



## kelster823

Razcox said:


> Urrgh i hate seeing the temps go down its such a downer. Still i have come to replie on that to tell me AF is about to show up. Mine go from about 37.0 to 36.8 at 13DPO and then crash to 36.5/6 at 14 DPO AF shows up later that day reg as clock work

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO... DAMMIT :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Got a bfn this morning. Part of me wants to hope still as there is no sign of AF but a hpt should have worked by now. And I think my cervix is now open though I can't really tell. I think it's been opening and closing over the past week.... I'm beginning to wonder if my body is just skipping this cycle. I mean, it's nice to have a break from all the bleeds after having four 18-day cycles in a row but I'd kinda like to get on with TTC.

I have one more hpt so I'll test again on Sunday but otherwise I'm just hunkering down and waiting for AF to arrive. Not sure if I'm feeling sorry for myself or resigned. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> Are you doing IUI as well? I see you are in Jersey!! I vacation there most of my life at Wildwood. From the Pocono's but last year we moved to York, Pa!!! How awesome you are so close!
> 
> I know exactly where that is.. I went to college at Shippensburgh..LOl small world huh....
> 
> I haven't been to an RE yet .. my GYN told me due to my age he will only try clomid for 2months and if it doesn't work then he is referring me out to a fertility specialists, he doesn't want to waste time with me...
> 
> we go to Wildwood every 1st weekend in June- but I stay away from the boardwalk, just stay at the motel-- I am located in Central Jersey- right around the corner of Rutgers College
> 
> oh noo I haven't tested yet.. I am waiting..... and if my temps dont go up then I won't waste any of my 50 IC strips I have in the cabinet :rofl:Click to expand...

It is a small world! I dont know too many places in Jersey but the ones I always visited. I havent been to wildwood in years!!! We go to OCMD or Virginia Beach now....seems cleaner!

50!!! 50 tests and you wont use one?!!!You are crazy! lol I would be using them from 9dpo on......hmmm? You are going on 9dpo now right?


----------



## SugarFairy

Starry Night said:


> Got a bfn this morning. Part of me wants to hope still as there is no sign of AF but a hpt should have worked by now. And I think my cervix is now open though I can't really tell. I think it's been opening and closing over the past week.... I'm beginning to wonder if my body is just skipping this cycle. I mean, it's nice to have a break from all the bleeds after having four 18-day cycles in a row but I'd kinda like to get on with TTC.
> 
> I have one more hpt so I'll test again on Sunday but otherwise I'm just hunkering down and waiting for AF to arrive. Not sure if I'm feeling sorry for myself or resigned. Haven't decided yet.

Aw Starry :hugs:
I hope the dreaded witch arrives soon so you can carry on TTC. Nothing worse than just being in limbo waiting


----------



## kelster823

Starry Night said:


> Got a bfn this morning. Part of me wants to hope still as there is no sign of AF but a hpt should have worked by now. And I think my cervix is now open though I can't really tell. I think it's been opening and closing over the past week.... I'm beginning to wonder if my body is just skipping this cycle. I mean, it's nice to have a break from all the bleeds after having four 18-day cycles in a row but I'd kinda like to get on with TTC.
> 
> I have one more hpt so I'll test again on Sunday but otherwise I'm just hunkering down and waiting for AF to arrive. Not sure if I'm feeling sorry for myself or resigned. Haven't decided yet.



Starry :hugs: I so wish I could do something for you.... GUTTED here :(




> 50!!! 50 tests and you wont use one?!!!You are crazy! lol I would be using them from 9dpo on......hmmm? You are going on 9dpo now right

I know CRAZY right.. I may today- but I just took my FMPEE and I totally forgot... ACCKKK :rofl:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I know CRAZY right.. I may today- but I just took my FMPEE and I totally forgot... ACCKKK :rofl:[/QUOTE]

:rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

i might have a bfp tomorrow, faintest line today which could be an evap but seems to have some pink in it


----------



## kelster823

NatoPMT said:


> i might have a bfp tomorrow, faintest line today which could be an evap but seems to have some pink in it

WHAT FRIGIN AWESOME NEWS... I won't update the front page til you tell me too though OK???? :dance: :dance:

Tryforbaby2

Looks like I go conned into testing tomorrow by some other members this AM... which I KNOW it will be a :bfn: so I will use one of my 50 IC tests.. :rofl:

Bluefairy where are you????? I HOPE something GOOD HAPPENED TODAY FX's :dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Surely one of those test can be spared Kelster!! :rofl: 

I am such a poas, I took an opk this morning! Ahahaha Obviously it would be way too early anyhow, but I figured "what the hell' right? :haha:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am also checking my CM a few times a day (tmi!) and I check my CP at leats 2 times a day.
I am symptom spotting this cycle like crazy and I am only 6 dpo!

Symptoms so far are:

Creamy, thick and very white CM since after O. The last two days I have been having very noticeable/kinda sharp on again off again cramps in my right ovary (and mild ones here and there in my left ovary). I feel 'gross' down there, but with this crazy CM, I would figure so. I broke out horribly during O and it finally eased up and is starting to dry out now.
Does anyone else feel like being a crazy symptoms spotter???....


----------



## kelster823

tryforbaby2 said:


> Surely one of those test can be spared Kelster!! :rofl:
> 
> I am such a poas, I took an opk this morning! Ahahaha Obviously it would be way too early anyhow, but I figured "what the hell' right? :haha:


LOL I have a crap load of those too.... I get them off ebay- 50 PG tests and 50 OPK's....

last time I bulked up I got my BFP.. so I'm hoping

yep I can spare a few here and there.. :rofl: I am a POAS-oholic myself.... 

.... I have creamy CM too- I still feel "wet" (TMI) my ta ta's aren't sore yet- but the nippies are sensative especially if I squeeze them... hee hee hee- I have some mild crampies here and there and sometimes a mild backache...............and I have been eating more.... but I am only 9DPO... the lil beanie may have not even stuck yet if it got all bedazzled up


----------



## NatoPMT

kelster823 said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> i might have a bfp tomorrow, faintest line today which could be an evap but seems to have some pink in it
> 
> WHAT FRIGIN AWESOME NEWS... I won't update the front page til you tell me too though OK???? :dance: :dance:Click to expand...

hah at "dance dance"

no luck today, bfn. still only 10dpo so down but not out. 

tryforbaby2, youre worse than me. and thats quite an achievement.


----------



## kelster823

NatoPMT said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> i might have a bfp tomorrow, faintest line today which could be an evap but seems to have some pink in it
> 
> WHAT FRIGIN AWESOME NEWS... I won't update the front page til you tell me too though OK???? :dance: :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> hah at "dance dance"
> 
> no luck today, bfn. still only 10dpo so down but not out.
> 
> tryforbaby2, youre worse than me. and thats quite an achievement.Click to expand...

ahhhh CRAP!!!!!! well me too..:( 10DPO and I had a BIG drop.. below my coverline... sooo I am gonna say I am 99% out this month :( 

still haven't heard from Bluefairy????


----------



## NatoPMT

ah double crap - sorry to hear that. 

can you post your chart?


----------



## kelster823

just click on my ticker it takes you right to my chart :)


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

Can I join you? My AF is due on October 28th but I can confidently say I will be testing before then as I have recently joined the ranks of the early testers using the cheap ones from ebay! I'd say testing date of 26th, and I will try really hard to wait until then!

We're on our 10th month of TTC. I had a m/c in June at 5.5 weeks. I'm holding my hopes out for this month that this is our lucky one because this would be month 10 and if we're supposedly 20% likely to conceive each month then this would fit in with the statistics!! That's my logic for it happening this month. Also we've both started taking Maca and I've heard good things about it.

Sorry to hear about all of your losses, I think it's important to remember that it's a good sign that we've been able to get pregnant even though it's so devastating to have a m/c. I like to think it's an indicator that something is working right and it's very likely to happen again!

Hugs :hugs: and lots of baby dust xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Surely one of those test can be spared Kelster!! :rofl:
> 
> I am such a poas, I took an opk this morning! Ahahaha Obviously it would be way too early anyhow, but I figured "what the hell' right? :haha:
> 
> 
> LOL I have a crap load of those too.... I get them off ebay- 50 PG tests and 50 OPK's....
> 
> last time I bulked up I got my BFP.. so I'm hoping
> 
> yep I can spare a few here and there.. :rofl: I am a POAS-oholic myself....
> 
> .... I have creamy CM too- I still feel "wet" (TMI) my ta ta's aren't sore yet- but the nippies are sensative especially if I squeeze them... hee hee hee- I have some mild crampies here and there and sometimes a mild backache...............and I have been eating more.... but I am only 9DPO... the lil beanie may have not even stuck yet if it got all bedazzled upClick to expand...

Oooo our symptoms are very similar!!! I am trying to make my boobies hurt so I think I am pregnant! hehe!!

If you dont mind me asking can you forward me the name of your seller on ebay, I'd like to buy some like that!!!

I am so sorry its a bfn this morning, but lets pray its not!!



NatoPMT said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> i might have a bfp tomorrow, faintest line today which could be an evap but seems to have some pink in it
> 
> WHAT FRIGIN AWESOME NEWS... I won't update the front page til you tell me too though OK???? :dance: :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> hah at "dance dance"
> 
> no luck today, bfn. still only 10dpo so down but not out.
> 
> tryforbaby2, youre worse than me. and thats quite an achievement.Click to expand...

LOL :)


----------



## Babyfever02

Can you put me down for Oct 22nd. :) nuther month.... more waiting!:) Hope for sticky beans for all...fairy dusty!!


----------



## Kimberly28

Can I please join? I am planning on testing on Oct. 15th. I'm currently cd 14 and due to OV on cd 16 (in 2 days) and I usually have a 28-29 day cycle. 
I had a mmc back in June and a d&c end of June. DH and I are TTC using Shettles Method and hoping for a girl. Lots of :dust: for everyone and hoping for lots of bfp's for us all!

PS - I also chart my cycles using FF.


----------



## Hopes

plz add me

oct 20th! 

i would be 1 week late!


----------



## cla

can i join you please:flower:
im due around the 14th, good luck to everybody:hugs:


----------



## bluesky

Hello, 

Can you pop me down for the 27th please.

:dust:


----------



## cla

bluesky said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you pop me down for the 27th please.
> 
> :dust:

you have come to join us:happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluesky

cla said:


> bluesky said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can you pop me down for the 27th please.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> you have come to join us:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yep, I was going to wait to join the thread but couldnt resist.


----------



## cla

theres no stopping you now:happydance: tell your oh to get his strength up:winkwink:he will be needing it


----------



## kelster823

Everyone has been updated.... OOOHH I wanna see nothing but :bfp:'s on the front page!!!

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!! :dust:


----------



## cla

thankyou for adding me. i hope its a good luck thread


----------



## Starry Night

OK. Now I'm really confused. I'm on CD47 and still no sign of AF. :wacko: Yesterday my cramps and lower back pain picked up so I thought FOR SURE it would be showing up but now the back pain is gone and the cramps are back to being mild and "stretchy". My body has been doing this to me for 3 weeks now....ever since AF was originally due. But I've been getting nothing but :bfn:s.

This seems to affirm my theory that my body is skipping a cycle. I don't want to go to the doctors just yet as I was JUST THERE in September and had all the tests done (including ultrasound) and everything was completely normal. So now I have no idea when to try or test again. I guess it's continuing to both try several times a week and test once a week until AF shows.

Getting a little paranoid that i'm going wacko and having a "false pregnancy". Pretty afraid of that as I'm not prepared to deal with mental issue..... And neither do I want to end up on that show "I didn't know I was pregnant".:haha:


----------



## Hopefull11

Hi, 
I'll be testing October 14 ... If i can hold off that long!


----------



## kelster823

Starry Night said:


> OK. Now I'm really confused. I'm on CD47 and still no sign of AF. :wacko: Yesterday my cramps and lower back pain picked up so I thought FOR SURE it would be showing up but now the back pain is gone and the cramps are back to being mild and "stretchy". My body has been doing this to me for 3 weeks now....ever since AF was originally due. But I've been getting nothing but :bfn:s.
> 
> This seems to affirm my theory that my body is skipping a cycle. I don't want to go to the doctors just yet as I was JUST THERE in September and had all the tests done (including ultrasound) and everything was completely normal. So now I have no idea when to try or test again. I guess it's continuing to both try several times a week and test once a week until AF shows.
> 
> Getting a little paranoid that i'm going wacko and having a "false pregnancy". Pretty afraid of that as I'm not prepared to deal with mental issue..... And neither do I want to end up on that show "I didn't know I was pregnant".:haha:

ohh Starry :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

lol....thanks! I honestly don't get it. I think I could handle AF being late but the persistent PMSy type symptoms (that honestly feel like preggo symptoms too) are annoying. My cp is high and closed. Again. I've read that sometimes hpts take a few weeks to work but the most legitimate length I can find is 4 weeks past conception. So if what I'm feeling IS pregnancy-related I'll have to get a positive this week sometime or next at the latest. But I doubt it.

At least I can laugh about it now...


----------



## Razcox

Awww i'm sorry you are getting messed about Starry. TBH if its getting to you as much as it seems i would give the doctors a call and see if you can have a chat to see what he says and maybe push to get some bloods done to see whats going on now. :hug:


----------



## bluesky

I agree with Razcox, go and have some blood tests and tell them whats up. Will put your mind at rest. :hugs:


----------



## cla

well im 5dpo and i have started to spot AGAIN. i just want to scream:growlmad:
i have been like this for years but the last couple of months it as been a 5dpo:growlmad:
so im looking into progesterone cream:thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

Starry -yeah I would head to the docs.......:hugs:


welp I can say I am 99% sure I am OUT.............. had a HUGE temp spike yesterday and today a HUGE temp drop...............this cycle sure was a WEIRD one.......


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry to hear that kelster. :(

Honestly, I'm scared to go back to the doctors. I've been such a pain this summer and it turned out to be nothing (beside recovering from a mc). It's been a long time, but I have had 2 month gaps between periods before. That was back when my hormones were still askew (and they've been fine for over 2 years) so right now the plan is to wait until the end of the month unless I find a real problem such as infection, etc. My claims will be more legitimate then.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Kelster.....that is a weird cycle! Grrr to the screwed up cycles....


----------



## Whitbit22

Sorry Kel :( :hugs:

Pretty sure I'm out too. Just not feelin it this time, and havent temped for a while. Oh well, waiting for the weekend and then bring on the :wine: !!!


----------



## kelster823

any updates ladies?????????????????? 

I am dying to add some :bfp:'s in this thread....

AFM- temp went back up again this am.... but still a :bfn: on my IC test....

I get ya Starry---- :hugs: I felt that way too when I went in to see my GYN on Sept 3rd....

Tryfor-- told ya I have a screwed up cycle..... :lol:

Whit are you sure? not everyone is the same... both mine were completely different symptons.....


----------



## BlueFairy

Heya,

BFN for me however my AF is over due by 4 days now..fingers crossed! 

xx


----------



## kelster823

Okey dokey sweetie... just keep me updated because I REALLY want to add :bfp: and not something else 

:hugs: on the NASTY :bfn: :hugs:

that is all I am getting too and tomorrow is 14DPO.....


----------



## Razcox

Will be keeping everything crossed here for you both and sending loads of :dust: We need some :bfp: 's here!

Nothing to report here still waiting on OV and going from my low on the CBFM i think its going to be a few days yet . . .


----------



## mpepe32

okay can I join in???? This will be my first full cycle following my 2nd m/c. I haven't ovulated yet but probably will on the weekend or early next week. Hoping for a STICKY Pumpkin Bumpkin! I started taking B6 to help my luteal phase and am trying to eliminate caffine. Can I ask if any of you still drink coffee or have you eliminated caffine? I've read it can increase the risk of m/c's and given that I've had 2 already, I'm trying to do anything possible to help.


----------



## reversal

please could you put me down for testing on the 17th, first full cycle after mc but not very hopeful as im not sure I even ovulated as i've been using opk since day 10 and still no positive.. Good luck ladies hope there are loads of bfp's this month :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

mpepe32 said:


> okay can I join in???? This will be my first full cycle following my 2nd m/c. I haven't ovulated yet but probably will on the weekend or early next week. Hoping for a STICKY Pumpkin Bumpkin! I started taking B6 to help my luteal phase and am trying to eliminate caffine. Can I ask if any of you still drink coffee or have you eliminated caffine? I've read it can increase the risk of m/c's and given that I've had 2 already, I'm trying to do anything possible to help.

when do you want me to put you down for testing sweetie?????


----------



## mpepe32

kelster823 said:


> mpepe32 said:
> 
> 
> okay can I join in???? This will be my first full cycle following my 2nd m/c. I haven't ovulated yet but probably will on the weekend or early next week. Hoping for a STICKY Pumpkin Bumpkin! I started taking B6 to help my luteal phase and am trying to eliminate caffine. Can I ask if any of you still drink coffee or have you eliminated caffine? I've read it can increase the risk of m/c's and given that I've had 2 already, I'm trying to do anything possible to help.
> 
> when do you want me to put you down for testing sweetie?????Click to expand...

Maybe October 30th just incase I ovulate late. Thanks kelster


----------



## stay.positive

mpepe32 said:


> I started taking B6 to help my luteal phase and am trying to eliminate caffine. Can I ask if any of you still drink coffee or have you eliminated caffine? I've read it can increase the risk of m/c's and given that I've had 2 already, I'm trying to do anything possible to help.

It was really hard but I have cut way back on caffeine. Early this year I switched to black tea from the strong coffee I love and after 8 months of trying I got pregnant for the first time, then again in only a few months. Even though neither pregnancies have been long, I really think thinks cutting back on caffeine made a difference in getting pregnant. I am now considering cutting it entirely in the hope that it may help me avoid another mc.


----------



## BlueFairy

Sorry I can't provide a BFP this month...my AF came today.
Although I will enjoying trying again next month and fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## Razcox

OK so a tad confused this morning it seems i am having a bit of an odd cycle this month! My temp this morning was up slightly and i have a peak on my CBFM, not had a high yet and it jumps right to peak! Looking over my chart and from past cycles it looks like i am going to OV tomrrow as my CP is high but not really open and my CM is still watery (it has been a bit polluted by DH man juice though!). Its all a bit sudden which is odd as i always get a high first, the job news is we DTD last night anyway so i am still in with a shot just got to BD again everynight until temps go all the way up. 

How is everyone else this morning? 

Bluefairy - Sorry about AF getting you xxx

mpepe32 - Welcome!


----------



## kelster823

Bluefairy :hugs: I Am soooooooooooo very sorry sweetie....

Raz-- hmmmmmmmmmmmm as long as you cover your bases I think you have a GREAT shot sweetie

AFM- hmmmmmmmmmmm I dunno what to think.. 14DPO today- took no test because I know I am NOT PG..... just take a lookie at my temps... it says it all.. HOWEVER, I had no AF crampies of any kind yet.... $10.00 FF is totally wrong with my O date and the clomid didn't even help............. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :(


----------



## tryforbaby2

Grrrr Kelster......totally sucks about FF. :growlmad:

At least she hasn't show up though Kelster!!! 


BlueFairy :hugs: I am so very sorry. I am awaiting her visit as well in the next 2-3 days....blah.....


----------



## mpepe32

stay.positive said:


> mpepe32 said:
> 
> 
> I started taking B6 to help my luteal phase and am trying to eliminate caffine. Can I ask if any of you still drink coffee or have you eliminated caffine? I've read it can increase the risk of m/c's and given that I've had 2 already, I'm trying to do anything possible to help.
> 
> It was really hard but I have cut way back on caffeine. Early this year I switched to black tea from the strong coffee I love and after 8 months of trying I got pregnant for the first time, then again in only a few months. Even though neither pregnancies have been long, I really think thinks cutting back on caffeine made a difference in getting pregnant. I am now considering cutting it entirely in the hope that it may help me avoid another mc.Click to expand...

I have officially switched to decaf today! Not feeling so great but I'm hoping it will pass soon! Headachy and light headed to say the least:dohh: I was not a huge coffee drinker I can't believe how dependant my body is on it!

Razcox - thanks for the welcome!


----------



## bluesky

Ive been drinking clipper organic decaf tea, its great I cant tell the difference with the taste. hardly having any caffeine apart from the odd bit of chocolate, gotta have some nice things. Starting the smep 2 night, but I have got a sore throat and feeling rough so hope im up 2 the job ha ha....


----------



## bluesky

Just wondering how often do you guys BD? Do you do the smep, do it everyday around ovulation? be interested to know.

When I fell preg last time, second month of trying we did it every other day from day 11 then 3 days in a row from positive opk.


----------



## Razcox

I have cut right back on caffine as well, just have the one cup of earl gray in the morning then it decaf all the way.

We try to BD every other day from CD10 and everyday from a high to peak on the CBFM. Well thats the plan anyway but it can be hard to keep DH in the mood! This cycle so far we only BDed last night and now i have a peak. I also have the mother of all OVing pains so we will BD tonight and until the night after my temps go up.


----------



## Starry Night

I used to be pretty good at sticking only to decaff but I have to admit that I've gotten lazy and tend to have a mug of caffeinated coffee almost every day at work. That's all they make and I just don't bother to bring my own. It's not alot but I would do better to have none.

Due to my irregular cycles, DH and I just make our best guesses at when to BD and otherwise just do as the spirit moves us. LOL

Still no AF so I'm guessing I just skipped a cycle. And I've been crazy stressed at work lately so that's not helping either. Ah well. Just letting it all go.....


----------



## kelster823

> Ah well. Just letting it all go.....

Starry I TOTALLY feel ya...:hugs:.. I have had it UP HERE and just about to throw the towel in.. no temping no OPKS nothing just let nature takes it course...

Raz- HOT DANG on the mother of O pains... go get that eggie ALL BE-DAZZLED UP


----------



## Starry Night

kelster823 said:


> Ah well. Just letting it all go.....
> 
> Starry I TOTALLY feel ya...:hugs:.. I have had it UP HERE and just about to throw the towel in.. no temping no OPKS nothing just let natural takes it course...Click to expand...

:hugs: Just trying to preserve my sanity. Tonight I had the appetite of three women so I figure AF has GOT to be just around the corner. 31 days ago I did have a day of some red spotting so maybe that was my last weird, light AF.:shrug: If that "counts" then it would make sense AF should be here soon as most of my cycles are in the 30 - 35 day range. Cervix feels even more open than before. I'm SO ready for CD1. lol


----------



## Whitbit22

mpepe- the cycle I got my bfp I was drinking all kinds of caffeine. At the moment I have two coffees a day max and maybe a decaf tea. Tbh I am to the point where that is the least of my worries.

Kel I am there with ya hun. Throwing my bbt out the window so to speak this next cycle, I will use an opk on the day I normally get my pos to confirm and that be all.


----------



## Rowan75

can I jpin you? Im testing this week - had 2 bfns and then yesterday and today v v faint bfps - trying not to get excited and praying a lot![-o&lt;

good luck to everyone

:dust:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Its cazy busy here at work and they just keep piling morse stuff for us all to do so not had much chance to catch up this morning!!!

DTD last night with pre seed and a softcup, temps still low and peak on the CBFM. CP is high and open so it looks like its all systems go here. Just need to BD tonight anf for my temp to go up tomorrow to confirm ov.

Rowan - Welcome aboard and really hoping that VV faint bfp turns into a huge :bfp: for you x

Starry, Kelster & whitbit - I really understand where you are all comming from i had to have a 2 month break NTNP no temping nothing just to stay sane. It does help to have a break and then get back on the horse with loads of PMA.


----------



## kelster823

Rowan so what day the 9th or the 10th? I am wishing ya luck


Raz


> i had to have a 2 month break NTNP

I wish I COULD do that but I don't have much time- my age is a HUGE factor for me as well as my hubby (41 going on 42 soon) and well I don't want to be an "old" mom... 

my BIGGEST FEAR- I keep thinking when my child is my age (40) I will be 80 or even if I am still here... I would be a wreck, right now, at my age if I didn't have any parents

AFM I am TRULY expecting her today== I had some really good cramps last nite and my temp dropped WAY WAY down.. 

well at least I know I can drink tonight at the benefit dinner my husband put together for a fellow officer who just diagnosed with a rare form of luekemia

I'll be back to check up on anyone because I KNOW we have test dates


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ugh Kelster..... I hope its not her. She always has to ruin everything doesnt she???

I started getting some cramps in my abdomen this morning, so now its only a matter of a day or two. :(

Raz, hooray for BD!! :)

Rowan, hopefully it will be your bfp!


----------



## kelster823

LOL I JUST answered you back... :winkwink:

sounds promising there babe... how have the OPK been?


----------



## Starstryder

Well af showed up yesterday so out for now :( Oh well the only upside is that it's the second month of a 28 day cycle...good luck to everyone else!


----------



## kelster823

Starstryder said:


> Well af showed up yesterday so out for now :( Oh well the only upside is that it's the second month of a 28 day cycle...good luck to everyone else!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Tested this morning :bfp:!


----------



## kelster823

Ruskiegirl said:


> Tested this morning :bfp:!


OMG CONGRATS sweetie.. I am sooo happy for you....

YAY YAY YAY our 1st :bfp:


----------



## Starry Night

a HUGE congrats! woo hoo!


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> LOL I JUST answered you back... :winkwink:
> 
> sounds promising there babe... how have the OPK been?

I ran out yesterday morning and yesterdays were very light. I wanted to buy a hpt before my in laws came down for the weekend and they came early so I didnt buy one. Why waste my money anyways......lol



Starstryder said:


> Well af showed up yesterday so out for now :( Oh well the only upside is that it's the second month of a 28 day cycle...good luck to everyone else!

:hugs: I am so sorry. The :witch: is a selfish bitch. I am sorry.



Ruskiegirl said:


> Tested this morning :bfp:!

Hooray!!! :dance: I danced on your bfp thread!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mpepe32

:headspin::wohoo::wohoo:Congrats RG!


----------



## stay.positive

Ruskiegirl said:


> Tested this morning :bfp:!

Woo Hoo!!! Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## SugarFairy

Ruskiegirl said:


> Tested this morning :bfp:!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
Big congrats Ruskiegirl xx


----------



## Whitbit22

OMG Congrats girl!! :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Starstryder - Sorry about the :witch: :hugs:

Ruskiegirl - Woo hooo huge congrates!!! :happydance: Lets hope your :bfp: is the start of a trend. :thumbup:

How is everyone else doing?

Can you can my test date to the 23/10 please as i have OVed a little early for me this month. Didnt manage to DTD last night but the last time i got my :bfp: we only BDed the few days before so i think i am still in with a shot. Just got to wait and see.


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations! I got my:bfp: too [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:dust:

:flower:


----------



## Whitbit22

Fxed Raz honey. Congrats Rowan :)

I am officially out though, for sure.


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats! Another bfp! :happydance:


----------



## bluesky

Horray!! for the BFP's!!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Ladies, I don't have an opk to confirm, but I think I'm ovulating this weekend. [-o&lt; Yesterday I started getting some ewcm but today I've been getting loads!! My cervix has been open all week which I thought meant AF but now it's also high and open again. It's another reason to think I simply skipped my last cycle as I've calculated that if it had gone as it should I would be ovulating again about now anyways. 

New test date: Oct 23 or 24th


----------



## Whitbit22

Ooooh I hope so honey! Tons of ewcm vibes for ya babe!!!!!


----------



## Razcox

Thats great news starry! Get :sex: lol

It also means we have the same test date :happydance:


----------



## SugarFairy

Rowan75 said:


> congratulations! I got my:bfp: too [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :flower:

Yay for our 2nd BFP!!!! Lets hope we get lots more


----------



## mpepe32

YAY Rowan congrats!!!!!!!!!!! on the BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hippylittlej

I'll be honest I do not like to do tests until after my period is due. I'd rather wait until I am late than test and be disappointed if it is negative before i am due on. I've just finished ovulating and so I am hoping that I have caught this month and that I get a BFP around the 22nd October :)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ugh.....Kelster can you please put a big vibrant WITCH next to me???

Onto cycle 16........


----------



## SammieGrace

tryforbaby2 said:


> Ugh.....Kelster can you please put a big vibrant WITCH next to me???
> 
> Onto cycle 16........

Same for me, now for cycle 2.....


----------



## Kimberly28

I'm 5 dpo today ladies. Fingers crossed!! :dust: for all!

Congrats Rowan!! Sprinkle me with that fertile dust please! :winkwink:


----------



## Starry Night

hippylittlej, I totally agree with you! I'd much rather be surprised by AF showing early than getting a bfn. I am never totally sure what day exactly AF is due so I give an extra day or two (based off of when I think I ovulated) to make sure.

tryforbaby2 & sammie grace: sorry that the witch caught you. I hope the next cycle is your lucky month that you get your sticky bean!

razcox, fingers are crossed for you! Today, I started getting that familiar pinching feeling on one side so in combination with the ewcm I think ovulation is actually happening! It would be the first time since, well, I conceived my last pregnancy (I doubt I was actually ovulating on my 18day cycles). It only took 5 months....;)


----------



## kelster823

Hey ladies sorry I was MIA this weekend,,,, it was just sooo dang busy

I am updating now....

:hugs: to my girls who the DANG :witch: showed up for.... :cry:

FF has totally taking away my CC so I never did O- as I suspected.. 

but I am gonna stay here to support everyone.... even though I THINK I am throwing in the towel... this is getting to much for me :cry:


----------



## dan-o

Hi hun, sorry to hear you are having a bad month. I felt like that too not long ago :(

Sending lots of :hug:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Starry Night said:


> hippylittlej, I totally agree with you! I'd much rather be surprised by AF showing early than getting a bfn. I am never totally sure what day exactly AF is due so I give an extra day or two (based off of when I think I ovulated) to make sure.
> 
> tryforbaby2 & sammie grace: sorry that the witch caught you. I hope the next cycle is your lucky month that you get your sticky bean!
> 
> razcox, fingers are crossed for you! Today, I started getting that familiar pinching feeling on one side so in combination with the ewcm I think ovulation is actually happening! It would be the first time since, well, I conceived my last pregnancy (I doubt I was actually ovulating on my 18day cycles). It only took 5 months....;)

Hooray for Ovulation! I want to speed through AF and right into Ovulation.....that would be great!!! :winkwink: Have fun :sex:! LOL



kelster823 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I was MIA this weekend,,,, it was just sooo dang busy
> 
> I am updating now....
> 
> :hugs: to my girls who the DANG :witch: showed up for.... :cry:
> 
> FF has totally taking away my CC so I never did O- as I suspected..
> 
> but I am gonna stay here to support everyone.... even though I THINK I am throwing in the towel... this is getting to much for me :cry:

:flow: Thank You.

I am so sorry you are having a hard time right now. :hugs: TTC does get to be a bit much after a while......I have been sick of it since the MC. I am just giving myself something else to look forward too. Wishing and waiting......
PM anytime.....if you want a text buddy let me know.


----------



## SugarFairy

Sorry you're feeling down Kelster :hugs:
Sending big virtual hugs for you


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Kelster, hang in there!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: kelster. So sorry you're having a bad time of it.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for a chemical started bleeding today after my test went negative over the weekend =(


----------



## mpepe32

Sorry ruskiegirl:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for a chemical started bleeding today after my test went negative over the weekend =(

OH HONEY I am sooo sorry :hugs:

thanks girls.. I will be fine.. I am not leaving, I am just not going to be putting myself thru such torture each month.... :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

:hug: so sorry, ruskie.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Whitbit22 said:


> Yay Kel! We have the same test date! 10th please :)
> 
> Saying Im not going to get my hopes up this time would be a big fat lie. LOL

I did not notice you were trying again glad to see you back whit !:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: !!!!

SO sorry Ruskie, and thank you.

Kel, sorry you never O'd honey. :hugs: I am feelin ya on the break thing. Going to try to chill out too, no temping or anything for me.

Why do our lady parts have to be such you-know-whats????


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone today? Anyone testing at all?

Kelster :hug: for you its such a rollercoster all this TTC lark and can grind you down sometimes xxx

Ruskiegirl - So sorry it was a chemical :hugs:

AFM - 4DPO today but my temps have really dipped which is a bit odd, surely its far to early to be an implantation dip? I took my temp at the same time before getting up like i always do . . Here is my chart if you want a look?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## bluesky

Hello Razcox, hope it is an implantation dip for you fingers crossed!

:hugs: Ruskiegirl

Im just a bit concerned as I have had a tiny amount of blood mixed in with my cm after we BD, have posted about it to get others opinions. Its really frustrating as this is our first month ttc after mc in April, cos I had so many complications we waited 6 months. Im sure its nothing to worry about and will book appointment with my GP if it persists.


----------



## Razcox

Hey blue sky, dont worry too much about the bleeding it could be a number of things such as OV bleeding or from DH bumping the cervix a bit in BDing. I had this a bit after the MMC when we BDed because i think the cervix is more sensertive after a MC which can cause it. xxx


----------



## bluesky

Thanks for the reassurance Razcox.

My doc just called to give me some test results, so mentioned the bleeding and she wasnt concerned, if it continues she will have a look at my cervix, but as smear was normal she said not to worry. Makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for a chemical started bleeding today after my test went negative over the weekend =(

:hug:

I am very sorry it was a chemical. I was so excited for you on your pg thread! :cry: We are here for you!


----------



## foxforce

So sorry to both Kelster & Ruskie :hugs: :hug: 

Hang in there & stay strong


----------



## kelster823

> Why do our lady parts have to be such you-know-whats

Pain in the ARSES??? I dunno but I am REALLY tired of it... :lol:

Raz--yip yip that could def be an IP dip.. FX's for ya :hugs:

Blue- yeah what everyone said above... wouldn't be concerned did you O yet too? that could be from just ovulating as well


----------



## bluesky

Thanks Kel not ov yet, hav'nt had any more blood today. 

I think I am going mad :haha:


----------



## reversal

I'm out for this month :witch: got me today.. Before I had my mmc my cycle was 31 days now it looks like i've went to 27 days. I've ordered a clearblue monitor to use this month as I did not had 1 positive ov test this month..
good luck ladies hope she stays away from you and you's get your :bfp:
:dust::dust::dust: for all


----------



## kelster823

reversal said:


> I'm out for this month :witch: got me today.. Before I had my mmc my cycle was 31 days now it looks like i've went to 27 days. I've ordered a clearblue monitor to use this month as I did not had 1 positive ov test this month..
> good luck ladies hope she stays away from you and you's get your :bfp:
> :dust::dust::dust: for all

:hugs: :hugs: sweetie :hugs: :hugs:

Blue- good glad the bleeding has stopped... keep us posted :)


----------



## stay.positive

I will probably test if AF hasn't shown up by Thursday. I had thought I might test today but then I o'ed later than I thought I would. I am not feeling hopeful at all, quite pmsing.


----------



## Babyfever02

October was another dud!:witch: came early!! :( very very upset and now want ANOTHER month to go by as fast as it can.:growlmad:


----------



## Razcox

Babyfever - Sorry the :witch: got you hun, i really hate that cow!

Stay.positive - Good luck with the testing tomrrow, sending lots of :dust: your way xx

Reversal - I love the CBFM and it really helps me to keep an eye on things esp after the MMC where my boby was a bit all over the place for a few months.

Bluesky - Glad the bleeding has stopped, maybe the spotting was a sign of a 'good' egg? :)

AFM - Temps a bit low again today but i was up very early for me and had trouble sleeping so that might have make it a bit off. Will see what tomorrow brings but to be in for any hope of a :bfp: my temps need to go up . .


----------



## kelster823

Aww Babyfever :hugs: sweetie I am soooooooooooooooo sorry :hugs:

Stay.positive-- your SN says it all... STAY POSITIVE..........

Raz- how much earlier, you should add an extra .1 to today's temop due to you getting up earlier....


AFM-------------- SAD DAY TODAY :cry: it was one year ago today I lost my 1st lil bean- god how quickly a year went by and still no beanie or baby :(


----------



## cla

i thought i would let you know that i got this this morning and what can i say im in total shock:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30769.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Razcox

Kelster - So sorry for your loss, there are so many dates that pop up and make us think about what could have been xxxx

And to answer your question i got up at 6:15 instead of 7:15 and my temp was 36.88 so a tiny bit above the 36.84 of yesterday . . .


----------



## Razcox

cla said:


> i thought i would let you know that i got this this morning and what can i say im in total shock:dohh:

:happydance: :happydance: Yeah well done and huge congrates :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

> i got up at 6:15 instead of 7:15 and my temp was 36.88 so a tiny bit above the 36.84 of yesterday . . .

Raz that is AWESOME any temps that go up, even the tiniest of bit.. I hope for your temps to continue to rise....

Cla- a big huge congrats to you.. :dance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> Aww Babyfever :hugs: sweetie I am soooooooooooooooo sorry :hugs:
> 
> Stay.positive-- your SN says it all... STAY POSITIVE..........
> 
> Raz- how much earlier, you should add an extra .1 to today's temop due to you getting up earlier....
> 
> 
> AFM-------------- SAD DAY TODAY :cry: it was one year ago today I lost my 1st lil bean- god how quickly a year went by and still no beanie or baby :(

:cry: I am so very sorry Kelster. :hugs: Very sorry.




cla said:


> i thought i would let you know that i got this this morning and what can i say im in total shock:dohh:

Congratulations!


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Kelster, so sad. Look after yourself today.

Sorry the :witch: came along reversal and babyfever

Huge congrats to my buddy cla xx


----------



## lilly77

NatoPMT said:


> I'm in
> 
> I'm testing 7th October which is 3 days before my due date, so I'm really hoping it happens this month

Hey you! I see we're both back ttc - I'm testing 18th October- also 3 days before AF

Lets cross fingers for us this month, I want a Halloween Bean!


----------



## mpepe32

:cry:Sorry kelster, :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Cla - A major congrats to you!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

As for me, no ovulation yet and I'm on cd 16, I've never ovulated this late. I'm usually an early ovulator. Could the B6 I'm taking this cycle delay ovulation?


----------



## Starry Night

:yipee: cla!!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## stay.positive

Congrats cla!

BIG :hug: Kelster!

As for me, even though I said I would wait until tomorrow I compulsively tested this afternoon with uncertain results. You know how you can trick yourself into seeing lines when there are none there!! It's probably an evap. This pack seems to be bad for them. I will try tomorrow with fmu.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Anymore testers today? Lets keep that :bfp: ball rolling xxx

:happydance: my temps have shot up again this morning to 37.01 so hopefully they will stay like that :)


----------



## Razcox

Ok so i am trying really hard not to get excited (and failing i might add) as i have been looking at the chart from when i got my in feb/march. Well on 4DPO i had a dip in temps to around 36.8/7 and then on 5DPO it shot back up to 37. This cycle i had a dip on 4DPO to 36.8 then it went up a bit on 5DPO and now shot up to 37 on 6DPO . . . LOL just read that and it seems so silly to be getting excited about it :wacko:


----------



## kelster823

stay.positive I was CONTINIOUSLY having what I thought were FAINT evaps back in March.... even on April 1st (in the US that is April's Fools Day) I said this is a very CRUEL joke....... well babe those ended up not being evaps... so ya never know...

Raz now I am getting excited with you... oh that sounds soooooo promising.. :dance: :dance:

AFM-- made it thru yesterday - sigh of relief--- it wasn't as bad as Monday was though.... I guess because that is the day I actually started spotting.. :shrug: 

and yesterday I had the lowest temps recorded for this ever SOOO LONG cycle 96.78- still no AF and now they have gone up by .2 degrees.... 96.98.... still VERY VERY low temps but wondering if that was O day.. LOL nahhhhh not gonna get you guys involved-- already had enough poor girls on the BnB scratching their heads

ok off to work have a WONDERFUL day ladies and I will check back later


----------



## tryforbaby2

Raz, you have every reason to get excited! I know I would be! I hate being let down though so hopefully this is a great sign!

Kelster, again I am very sorry. I am dreading my due date in January as well. I am glad it wasnt as bad all week; Its tough very tough. :hugs:

AFM, I had evaps two months in a row. I used dollar store hpts and I had a second line on one from this past cycle at 10dpo and then the cycle before that around the same time. I saved them and kept squinting at them getting excited when they were just a piece of sh*t at the bottom of my shoe. Take another test 'Stay positive' and make sure you read it before it dries! Positive vibes sent your way!
Af is now very spotty and almost over. Thank Goodness.


----------



## stay.positive

ok ladies. I took your advice and tried to stay true to my BnB name. I had another faint result with an IC so I busted out my last digi. It is BFP. I am so scared though! I am trying to stay calm. This is the way with TTCAL isn't it, a BFP is what you want but then when it comes you are freaked out of your mind!!


----------



## Razcox

Huge congrates Stay Positive :happydance: But i understand what you mean its a strange mix of terror and excitment all wrapped up in one nervous bundle. Just try to enjoy your :bfp: and take it one day at a time xxxxx :hug:


----------



## kelster823

:dance: Stay.Positive WONDERFUL NEWS.... happy and healthy 9 months sweetie....


----------



## bluesky

:happydance: YAY!!! Stay.positive thats great news, congratulations.

Got my smiley face on my CB ov test this morning, already convinced myself im pregnant Ha ha, just trying to be really positive.


----------



## tryforbaby2

stay.positive said:


> ok ladies. I took your advice and tried to stay true to my BnB name. I had another faint result with an IC so I busted out my last digi. It is BFP. I am so scared though! I am trying to stay calm. This is the way with TTCAL isn't it, a BFP is what you want but then when it comes you are freaked out of your mind!!

Stay Positive! Stay Positive......:rofl:

Congratulations Love and spread some of that lucky baby dust all over us!!!

Happy and HEALTHY 9 months!!! 

:flower:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Im new to this site, so hello everyone :)
Im really praying for a bfp on October 18th, pretty sure i ovulated on cd 16 and that would make me 8dpo however this is guess work as i don't do my temps but the previous 2 months i have used opk's however never this month (not because im not motivated but because i was becoming obsessed) This is my 3rd cycle TTC, had my last depo provera contraceptive injection in January and my last 3 cycles have been pretty regular since varying from 27-31 days. 
Sorry for the long winded story but just glad to find people to share this quite stressful but enjoyable time with!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Oh and congratulations to everyone who has already got their bfp this month x


----------



## mpepe32

Congrats stay positive! Sending you tons of sticky dust!!!

MA - sorry to hear about your fall, I hope you're okay!

Hope everyone else is doing alright!


----------



## stay.positive

Yes, sticky dust, that's exactly what I need!! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Starry Night

:wohoo:

Congrats, stay.positive!!! All the best for your pregnancy. Have a happy & healthy 9 months! :flower:

I'm nearly halfway through my tww so I may start going on the IB hunt this weekend. :blush: I know I shouldn't expect it (especially as I may not be pregnant at all) but with my last pregnancy I got some about 7DPO and a bit more a few days later. Don't have any actual symptoms but not fretting about that yet.


----------



## bbhopes

Can you please add me to the 25th I will be testing around that time. baby dust all round!


----------



## kelster823

good morning ladies

well we have two gals that should be stopping by to let us know.. FX's it is GREAT news
Hopefull11
Kimberly28

stay.positive it will be a STICKIE BEDAZZLED EGGIE..... EDD??? or at least what could be your EDD...... 

AFM- not a hell of a lot..... got a good temp spike this am.. hmm maybe i just O'd way later.... LOL but no baby dance for us so if I did I am TOTALLY out of the game this month....

have a great weekend.. 

I am off to buy a new SUV tomorrow- (hoping for a Jeep Liberty Sport) ...time to let the old lady go to car heaven- she gave me 14 GREAT years...... I am excited a new car.... yippie :lol:


----------



## SugarFairy

The witch got me early!! Onto the next cycle!


----------



## SugarFairy

stay.positive said:


> ok ladies. I took your advice and tried to stay true to my BnB name. I had another faint result with an IC so I busted out my last digi. It is BFP. I am so scared though! I am trying to stay calm. This is the way with TTCAL isn't it, a BFP is what you want but then when it comes you are freaked out of your mind!!

Congrats sweetie! Sending you lots of sticky dust!! x


----------



## stay.positive

Possible EDD is June 24. Trying to take things one step at a time though as it is extremely early. 
Congrats on getting a new car kelster. That's very exciting.


----------



## bluesky

:hi: Hello Jenny penn and bbhopes welcome to the thread 

Boo sugar fairy sorry she turned up.

Kelster have fun buying your new SUV.

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend. I have had terrible ov pain today. No more bleeding thou so thats good. I have bought some cheapie tests from poundland and have 2 CB digi's ready for testing in about 10 days I reckon.

Its my due date on Monday, but I feel ok about it. Going to light a candle at 7pm for babyloss day.

:hugs: to you all xx


----------



## SugarFairy

Thanks Bluesky

Just lit my candle x


----------



## bluesky

My candle is lit :hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

lease add me to the 22nd please xxx


----------



## mpepe32

Well I ovulated yesterday so now I wait :coffee: Come November, it will be one year that DH and I have beeb TTC with no sticky bean yet :brat:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: DH and I reached that point about 2 months ago. It's a bitter milestone, for sure, but you'll pull through. :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

SugarFairy said:


> The witch got me early!! Onto the next cycle!

I am sorry she came for you. :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

How is everyone doing today: Did we get any :bfp: 's over the weekend or this morning?

10DPO here and nice high temps, high closed CP and a few + symptoms . . Just got to wait until testing date now.


----------



## bluesky

Hi Razcox,

:thumbup: All sounding good with the temps and symptoms, will you be able to wait till testing date or are you gonna test early?

Hope everyone had a good weekend x


----------



## kelster823

hey ladies.... :hi:

Raz that sounds AWESOME.... I sooooooooo have my fingers crossed for ya...

bluesky :hi:

had a great BUSY weeeknd again--- I got my Jeep Liberty Sport that I wanted on Saturday.. and I LOVE IT.... and guess what ????????????? I DID O... LOL yep yep last week- but like i said no :sex: so just waiting for the witch now.. I am 5DPO today 

Still waiting to hear from a few of ya-- HOPING ya'll would come in and tell us you got :bfp:'s.....


----------



## bluesky

:hi: Bet your enjoying driving about in your new Jeep! Glad you know where you are in your cycle.

Im now going to watch the first episode of desperate housewives, cant wait....


----------



## foxforce

:shhh: I got a faint bfp this morning with a IC re-tested at 12pm with a frer and most definate line 8-[ I'm 10 dpo today

This is a cautious announcement don't want to jinx anything just hope and pray this lil bean is extra sticky

Lots of luck to the rest of you for your bfp's :flower:


----------



## bluesky

:happydance: Oh foxforce this is great news.


----------



## tryforbaby2

foxforce said:


> :shhh: I got a faint bfp this morning with a IC re-tested at 12pm with a frer and most definate line 8-[ I'm 10 dpo today
> 
> This is a cautious announcement don't want to jinx anything just hope and pray this lil bean is extra sticky
> 
> Lots of luck to the rest of you for your bfp's :flower:

I hope this is it for you! Congratulations!!!


----------



## kelster823

foxforce said:


> :shhh: I got a faint bfp this morning with a IC re-tested at 12pm with a frer and most definate line 8-[ I'm 10 dpo today
> 
> This is a cautious announcement don't want to jinx anything just hope and pray this lil bean is extra sticky
> 
> Lots of luck to the rest of you for your bfp's :flower:

wooo hooooooooo CONGRATS sweetie.. do you want me to WAIT to add you as a :bfp: on the front page?? you just let me know when and I will add it for you

bluesky- yeah I am soo enjoying driving the new vehicle.. :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: foxforce, so happy for you! Congrats!!

raz, sounds promising!

I'm testing this weekend but I feel like I'm just shooting in the dark. Getting ready to plan what I'm going to tell the doctor if AF doesn't show soon. I'm feeling twinges and other sort of positive symptoms but I had that when my last AF was due and got a bfn then...with no AF. I'm on day 60-or-something and I just can't tell what my body is doing. I've been getting so much discharge that it is literally soaking my undies (TMI) but then it'll disappear. And then come back. It's been like this for weeks but more so lately. :shrug:

I don't know if this is moan or not. Just crossing my fingers and closing my eyes at this point.


----------



## kelster823

Starry-- I SOOOO hear you... same thing happens to me... really creamy CM-I always feel wet- temps spike up but then fall again a few days later-- FF confirms O date then takes it away----yadda yadda yadda-- CD49 for me.. with FF telling I did O last week.. so 5DPO now... yep we'll see how long that lasts...

:hugs: honey I SOOOO HOPE you get that :bfp:


----------



## mpepe32

Oh foxforce! F'x for you! Hoping that line get really dark!!!


----------



## SugarFairy

Excellent news Foxforce!
Congrats lovely xx


----------



## Razcox

Starry - Huge :hug: to you hun, it cant be easy not knowing whats going on. I have been lucky that my body seems to snap back to normal really quickly after MC. I would maybe ring the doctor anyway and try to have a chat for someadvice about what may be going on xxxx

Foxforce - :happydance: yeah for the :bfp: hope those lines get good and dark the next few days xxx

To all the other lovely TTCAL ladies hope you have a good day what ever you are up to and lots of :dust: to everyone. x

AFM - Having a mixed morning here woke up at 4:30 dying for a pee so got up and went to the bathroom where i had an overwhelming urge to POAS. The only thing i had in the bathroom was some spare CBFM sticks so they had to do. I know its bad to use opks as HPT but i felt the NEED to pee on something. On the stick i got a 2nd line not a really dark one but a line :happydance: I went back to bed for a couple of hours and took my temp at 6:30am expecting it to be low because of my trip to the loo. Wrong! Its now jumped to 37.17.

Spurred on by all this i decided to do one of my IC to see what that said and i got a :bfn: so not sure what to do tomorrow now. Do i test with FMU on an IC or leave it until thursday to test again?


----------



## foxforce

Thank you for the lovely comments I did a cb digi this morn and got positive . . . phew although will carry onn testing throughout I'm sure!

Really good luck to the rest of you sending lots of baby dust to you all! :dust: :dust: :dust:
 



Attached Files:







CB test.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bluesky

Starry I really hope that this weekend brings you a :bfp:

Razcox, if I was you I would probably want to test again tomo because Im so impatient.

I dont think I can wait until the day AF is due to test. I have been having twinges the last few days, I dunno if its because im just so concious of what is going on down there. 

Throwing lots of :dust: all over us


----------



## cla

can you put me down for an angel baby. 
hopefully i will be trying again asap


----------



## kelster823

cla said:


> can you put me down for an angel baby.
> hopefully i will be trying again asap

I am sooooooooooo sorry sweetie :hugs: I am gutted for you

Raz- yip still promising- wait a day or two see what your temps do because I am soo crossing everything for u... :)

bluesky- lol you are just like me WAIT-- ummmm yeah NO.... :dust: for ya


----------



## stay.positive

cla said:


> can you put me down for an angel baby.
> hopefully i will be trying again asap

I am really sorry for your loss cla. :hug:


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks for the kind words, ladies. Feeling better today. I'll definitely call the doctor either late next week or early the following one. That's the deadline for AF or bfp to show up. lol

So sorry, cla. :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Starry that is good to know :hugs: glad you are feeling better today


FYI for you ladies testing this weekend... Hubby and I will be away from friday to sunday-- it's our 16th year anniversary and we are heading to Atlantic City for the weekend

so I will update when I get back on Sunday

I hope to see a BUNCH of :bfp:'s when I get back


----------



## mpepe32

cla said:


> can you put me down for an angel baby.
> hopefully i will be trying again asap

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nashville31

Hello Ladies...:hi:

Can I join you? I am testing on the 22nd. Hopefully I can wait for 3 more days. :dohh:

DH and I have been TTC for 5 years. We have had 4 failed IUI's and 2 recent MC's. Hopefully the third time will be a charm.

Baby dust to everyone!
:dust:


----------



## kelster823

sure can.... I wish you all the best........and FX's so crossed you


----------



## Starry Night

kelster, no worries. This list is for fun so you go ahead and enjoy your weekend! An early "Happy Anniversary" to you! 16 years is no small feat. :)

Welcome, nashville31!


----------



## Razcox

Welcome nashville3, wishing you lots of :dust: in the cycle ahead xx

kelster - Have fun away for the weekend and happy Anniversary for then xxx

Starry - Glad you feel better today it can be such a rollercoster sometimes :hug:

AFM - Well i POAS again this morning with FMI and i got this:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0005.jpg

Which doesnt show it very well because of the flash so i invereted it:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0005-1.jpg

Its a faint line but in real life i can see its a line and i am normally crap at spotting faint lines! Will do another one tomorrow and then a FRER or something on Friday so i am not classing this as my :bfp: just a very good sign!


----------



## bluesky

:happydance: Oh Razcox, I can see the line quite easily. Thats brilliant :thumbup:

nashville3 :hi:

Have a lovely weekend Kelster :flower:


----------



## cla

bluesky said:


> :happydance: Oh Razcox, I can see the line quite easily. Thats brilliant :thumbup:
> 
> nashville3 :hi:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend Kelster :flower:

have you got any symtoms yet??????????


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :hi:



> Its a faint line but in real life i can see its a line and i am normally crap at spotting faint lines! Will do another one tomorrow and then a FRER or something on Friday so i am not classing this as my just a very good sign!

Damnit I am AT work today and my work computer won't let me see the dang photos.. grrrrrrrrrrrr

but :dance: Raz- that is awesome--- you want me to wait to add you on the front page?

PLEASE get darker please please please... :)


----------



## Razcox

Yeah best wait for me to get a darker line but it WILL get darker!!


----------



## bluesky

cla said:


> bluesky said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Oh Razcox, I can see the line quite easily. Thats brilliant :thumbup:
> 
> nashville3 :hi:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend Kelster :flower:
> 
> have you got any symtoms yet??????????Click to expand...


Just got a bit of pain in stomach and aching back. Apart from that nothing, Last time I got my BFP I felt really rough at 10dpo and tested at 11dpo when I got the BFP.


----------



## mpepe32

Raz - Great news!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Nashville31

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome. Everyone seems so positive on this thread. I LOVE that! :winkwink:

So, I have a question...I bought a First Response Early Test last night that says you can test 6 days early. So I took it this morning...and of course BFN. Should I give up on this month? I am not feeling so hot about my chances now. I knew I shouldn't have tested early. :dohh:

Sorry to be the downer. I am usually not like this. Just frustrated I guess...


----------



## Nashville31

Oh by the way...AF is not due until Tuesday...10/26.


----------



## stay.positive

Congrats Razcox, I definitely see a line!


----------



## stay.positive

Nashville31 said:


> Oh by the way...AF is not due until Tuesday...10/26.

I have gotten a negative as late as 12 DPO (with a 13 luteal phase) and then gotten a positive later. I would say not to give up just yet!


----------



## mpepe32

Nash - don't give up! You may not have had enough HCG built up yet, F'x for you!


----------



## tryforbaby2

seems like a bit of a lucky month for some of you ladies......throw lots of healthy baby dust our way!!!! 

Thanks!!!

:)


----------



## Nashville31

Ok, I am going to wait until Friday to test again.

Thanks for all the kind words! Helps ALOT.


----------



## SugarFairy

Yay Razcox! Congrats! xx


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, raz!!


----------



## kelster823

yip I am home and I DEF see a line Raz..... ohh yep yep :dance:

this was mine back in April at 14DPO and your's is much more then mine

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/gallery/c4e23a665d0b9e95c68fd030a91c7c1b/image_9372.jpg

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/gallery/63349648e1fb1499123d966e4eba2d71/image_9373.jpg


----------



## Razcox

Thanks all! Did another IC and the line was darker and thicker which is great news and i am now classing it as my :bfp: :happydance:

Here it is:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004.jpg

And inverted:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004-1.jpg

My temps are nice and stable at 37.08 so just got to wait and see what happend now. If all is going well next week i will ring the doctors and sort out my early scan.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kelster823

WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO congrats Raz!!!! :dance:

and this post was my 2,000 post!!! :rofl:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratz Kelster on your 2000th post!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey all my ttc besties! How are we all on this fine day???

AFM, I am CD12 and counting down they days until O, which I hope happens when I think it will on CD18 or CD19, because I already have my plan into place on my new and improved bd schedule! 
Opk negative so far, but very watery cm with a high but hard cervix. Body is giving me mixed signals. As soon as I can see that my lines on my opks start to appear even a little darker I am going to start DTD every day. The days leading right up to O are the most crucial and damnit I am hitting the jackpot this cycle!!! I dont care how worn out he gets or I get. I am going to use the power of persuasion on DH and tell him that alot of hard work this cycle will pay off at the end of it. If he is just as sick of ttc as I am, it should work!!!

Massive Headache today and nothing is helping it!


----------



## mpepe32

Congrat Razcox! Sending sticking dust your way!!!!


----------



## Lawa

Can you add me for the 29th hun please! 

Currently 6 dpo! Got sore bbs thats about it but I am on Steroids for high NK cells!


----------



## mpepe32

Good luck lawa! I've got sore bb's too and feel under the weather but who knows if it's a symtpom or not for me! F'x for you!


----------



## bluesky

Hey everyone, 

mpepe32, we are both 7dpo, I really dont feel anything today. 

I hope we can join you next week Razcox.


----------



## Starry Night

tryforbaby2, that sounds like a great plan. DH & I conceived Lil Peanut the one month we managed to dtd everyday for a decent stretch. Good luck!


Right now I think I'm going to classify myself as [email protected]#! :haha: Still plan on testing this weekend and I think I'm starting to get PMS/preggo symptoms but I did a month ago at the proper time with no AF and bfn. But we'll see. They seem to be picking up. Nipples very sore and sensitive and I've been bloated to the extreme the past few days (almost look pregnant though it goes away when I lie down) I would honestly celebrate AF at this point but I'm hoping for bfp! Obviously! Also, this weekend is the anniversary of my & DH's first date!:cloud9:


----------



## want2bamum86

my testing day is 31st of oct halloween lol of all the days to get i get that one lol hope every one gets :bfp: n loads of :dust: for all love rhia xxx


----------



## mpepe32

bluesky said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> mpepe32, we are both 7dpo, I really dont feel anything today.
> 
> I hope we can join you next week Razcox.

Bluesky - I would love to join razcox but I don't know if this is my month. DH saw my chart and his opinion is that it's not promising, no real temp spikes indicating a triphasic pattern. My bb's are sore but they're always sore after O and I can't really tell the difference. Also feel bloated so maybe AF is on her way. I also feel under the weather but that is probably due to a virus. Sending you baby dust and keeping my F'x for all of us here!:thumbup:

Starry - Have a wonderful weekend with DH!

wantobe - F'x crossed for you this weekend!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Starry Night said:


> tryforbaby2, that sounds like a great plan. DH & I conceived Lil Peanut the one month we managed to dtd everyday for a decent stretch. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Right now I think I'm going to classify myself as [email protected]#! :haha: Still plan on testing this weekend and I think I'm starting to get PMS/preggo symptoms but I did a month ago at the proper time with no AF and bfn. But we'll see. They seem to be picking up. Nipples very sore and sensitive and I've been bloated to the extreme the past few days (almost look pregnant though it goes away when I lie down) I would honestly celebrate AF at this point but I'm hoping for bfp! Obviously! Also, this weekend is the anniversary of my & DH's first date!:cloud9:

Thanks! I am hoping that'll do it!! 

Hmmmm? [email protected]#!? Keep us posted!!! And congratulations on your first dat anniversary!! Wish i could remember mine!!! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

If I'm keeping a true count I would be CD64 but I haven't had a cycle that long since my teens. I skipped a cycle when I started dating DH (all the stresses of a new relationship and it was my first serious one) but this just seems weird. My nipples are still really sore and I'm getting constipated (though not bad). In the past two months my PMS symptoms would come and go and fade away completely. The persistence this time around makes me feel like my cycle is finally coming to a head.


----------



## bluesky

Starry have a lovely weekend!

I have no symptoms still, apart from being really bloated (probably because im so lazy lately cant be bothered to do any exercise and eating too much lol) 

I keep looking in the mirror at my boobs as I remember last time they changed so quickly, but I cant tell, they are not sore or painful like there were before. 

Hope you all have great weekends x


----------



## want2bamum86

hi guys well i have matalic taste in mouth n feel tired not looking forward to halloween as the kids will still b coming round by the time i wanna go bed tummy hurts bit but i dunno if this is just coz my body is playing up x


----------



## tryforbaby2

First and foremost.....Happy Anniversary Kelster!!!!! I noticed on the 1st page that today is the day!!! Congratulations!!! :flower:



Starry Night said:


> If I'm keeping a true count I would be CD64 but I haven't had a cycle that long since my teens. I skipped a cycle when I started dating DH (all the stresses of a new relationship and it was my first serious one) but this just seems weird. My nipples are still really sore and I'm getting constipated (though not bad). In the past two months my PMS symptoms would come and go and fade away completely. The persistence this time around makes me feel like my cycle is finally coming to a head.

I hope you get an answer either way!! Must be so frustrating! :growlmad: My body still hasnt gone back to the way it was pre-mc....:shrug: Just a waiting game I suppose!


bluesky said:


> Starry have a lovely weekend!
> 
> I have no symptoms still, apart from being really bloated (probably because im so lazy lately cant be bothered to do any exercise and eating too much lol)
> 
> I keep looking in the mirror at my boobs as I remember last time they changed so quickly, but I cant tell, they are not sore or painful like there were before.
> 
> Hope you all have great weekends x

Hope you have a great weekend as well!!! :wave:


----------



## Starry Night

I almost chickened out of buying more hpts. I don't want to get another bfn! :nope: I know I'm not "feeling" a bfp and who knows if AF is actually going to appear. :shrug:

Does anyone have experience with a medically-induced period? What sort of drugs the doctor would prescribe? Just want to get to a real CD1...


----------



## tryforbaby2

Starry Night said:


> I almost chickened out of buying more hpts. I don't want to get another bfn! :nope: I know I'm not "feeling" a bfp and who knows if AF is actually going to appear. :shrug:
> 
> Does anyone have experience with a medically-induced period? What sort of drugs the doctor would prescribe? Just want to get to a real CD1...

Getting :bfn:'s are for the birds!

I would be so P'd Off waiting for af to show and have nothing but bfns. How annoying that is for you :hugs: Im sorry you have to deal with this. I hope either you get your sticky bfp or if its not meant to end in a bfp, then hopefully your af will be here so you can start anew, and hopefully with a much shorter cycle!
:dust:


----------



## bluesky

I dont know about what drugs they give you to bring on af, is it some sort of progesterone? 

I poas this am it was a cheap poundland one, nothing... too early I know. I have a bit of mild af type pain and am extremely tired.


----------



## Starry Night

Bah! BFN as I expected.


----------



## want2bamum86

hi guys dnt give up hope there will b light at the end of the tunnel everyones time will come let just all hope and pray we get our BFP b4 xmas xxxxx love to all


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yes.....I would LOVE LOVE LOVE for us all to get our BIG :bfp:'s by Christmas....Would be completely amazing!


----------



## want2bamum86

well i have 7 days till i test girls got few symptoms hope its a BFP n not a BFN love to all


----------



## mpepe32

Good luck want2bamum! I'm 9 dpo today but might not test for while. I chart so I know what going on depending on my temps. Also DH is paranoid that teh HPT's bring us bad luck because the minute I take them, I start spotting.

How wonderful would it be if we got our BFP's before Christmas! 

Sending:dust: to all of us!

Sorry starry about the BFN:hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

oh hunni good luck hope u get a BFP xxxx have u got ne symptoms yet?


----------



## mpepe32

Some symptoms but not sure because started taking B6 this cycle and don't know if it's affecting things. So far sore bb's, gassy and feeling sick but I could have caught a bug! What about u want2b?


----------



## want2bamum86

matalic taste, tiredness, cramps, and gone off some foods last time i had symptoms this early i was carrying josh they all started when i was 2dpo with him this time they started at 3/4 dpo


----------



## mpepe32

F'x for you and everyone here!


----------



## hippylittlej

Ok so I was due on Friday, but was no show. I used a cheap tesco test and didn't get a positive result in 3 minutes so assumed it was negative. I did another one yesterday as my period has still not started and it was also not showing anything in 3 mins. I'd just pulled them out of the bin and they both show positive??? Could I not have left the test long enough or is it likely to be negative and just showing the line as it has been there for so long?

I am now going to test with clear blue tomorrow as I'm still not on and do not feel like I am about to start either.


----------



## McStars

Got 2 faint BFPs this morning on IC's and another on a e.p.t. but it was very faint! I plan on taking my CB digital test tomorrow morning!!!!! :happydance:
GL to all you ladies and congrats to all who have got theirs!!! I hope we get some more :bfp: in here!


----------



## hippylittlej

McStars said:


> Got 2 faint BFPs this morning on IC's and another on a e.p.t. but it was very faint! I plan on taking my CB digital test tomorrow morning!!!!! :happydance:
> GL to all you ladies and congrats to all who have got theirs!!! I hope we get some more :bfp: in here!

excellent news. :happydance:

I hope my CB is positive tomorrow too.


----------



## bbhopes

I'm already out, hope everyone else waiting to test has better luck! BABY DUST


----------



## McStars

Fingers crossed our CB tests agree with us tomorrow hippylittle!!


----------



## bbhopes

I'm getting a positive ovulation strip tonight but a negative pregnancy tester... (only waited a few hours will try in the morning) my body is soooo confused again. lol. still not completely out, as my spotting has stopped again. will let you know when I know.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Good luck and fingers crossed to everyone, I'm out this time. Was going to test this morning all being well but witch is rearing her butt ugly head! 

At least it saved me a frer! 

Baby dust to all. x


----------



## bluesky

Boo to the :witch: Barbiebaby

:happydance: Mcstars have you done the cb digi yet?

Well I got 'not pregnant' this am, on cb digi. So not holding much hope because last time was preg I got a 'pregnant' at 11dpo. I know each preg will be different and Im not completely out till old witchy comes along. Not sure If I will bother doing any more tests now until I miss a period. 

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Good luck to those testing today loads of :dust: comming your way xxx


----------



## foxforce

McStars said:


> Got 2 faint BFPs this morning on IC's and another on a e.p.t. but it was very faint! I plan on taking my CB digital test tomorrow morning!!!!! :happydance:
> GL to all you ladies and congrats to all who have got theirs!!! I hope we get some more :bfp: in here!

Woohoo Congrats McStars :loopy: :dance: :happydance:

Happy & Healthy 8 months :hugs:

xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sorry to those who got the not so lovely witch. :hugs:

Congratulations to those who got their bfp this time around! :dance:


----------



## hippylittlej

So no witch but not BFP on CB today. I shall just have to wait I guess and see what happens.


----------



## McStars

Sooo, it said "pregnant" on my CB!!!! :dance: 

Sorry to those that AF got :dohh:

And hippylittle and bbhopes I hope you get your BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Hey ladies.. soo I come home and we have more :bfp: SWEET....

Congrats McStars.. I will update the front now... :dance:


I gotta go back and look at all the posts

awww GUTTED for you ladies- bbhopes and barbie :hugs:

Starry I saw you asked what could start an AF.. I have always used natural progestrone cream and it does work- and I know what ya mean about just GETTNIG the dam witch.. I am on CD 56... and I THOUGHT I may have O'd on Friday the 22nd, with 3 straight high temps this past weekend but I dropped today so FF did not give me CC :( this crap is seriously for the birds now..............


----------



## Razcox

Huge congrates on all the :bfp:'s, seems october has been a bumper month for people!


----------



## bluesky

yipee mcstars, u must be sooooo happy 

Welcome back Kelster, did you have a great weekend?


----------



## kelster823

bluesky said:


> yipee mcstars, u must be sooooo happy
> 
> Welcome back Kelster, did you have a great weekend?


OMG yes we did- thanks for asking..............weather was beautiful down at the shore... beautiful and well the Showboat casino was GOOD to us this time around.... I won $1265.00 on the slots... I NEVER win any money!!!!!! I always go home loosing..........


----------



## bluesky

Wow well done on you're win! your luck must be changing, what you gonna spend it on?!??!


----------



## kelster823

going right back in the saving account to probably pay for our vakay July 2011


----------



## bluesky

kelster823 said:


> going right back in the saving account to probably pay for our vakay July 2011

Very wise!!!


----------



## mpepe32

:hi: Everyone!

Congrats to all the BFP ladies!!!! and very sorry for all those ladies who had :witch: arrive. Sending :dust: to you ladies for next month!

I'm 11 dpo today but won't test for a while yet. After all this time TTC, I guess I've developed alot of patience waiting to see what happens each month.

Kelster - congrats on the winnings!!!! Hope you use the $$$ to treat yourself to someting nice!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## want2bamum86

praying for sticky beans for everyone b4 xmas pls xxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

Might defer calling my doctor for the moment. Getting quite a bit of brownish spotting today. I'm hoping this is it....


----------



## bluesky

Oh I hope so starry, will be such a relief for you :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

OHH Starry that sounds fanastic....................... FX's so crossed for u

mpepe- nope already treated myself last weekend with the new car.. this money is going straight to the savings account :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm only deferring the call by 24 hours. If AF doesn't show up proper by tomorrow afternoon then I am definitely calling the doctor. I don't want to take time off work so I probably won't be able to get an appointment straight away by being so picky. Can't really afford to wait on my body. But I'm hoping! Have had lower back cramps the past few days and my uterus feels like it's gonna burst. But I've been tricked in the past. Just bring on CD1!


----------



## mpepe32

kelster - very wise choice!!!! I don't know if I could be that good though :shrug:

starry - hope it's af for you!


----------



## Starry Night

Starting to not feel so hopeful anymore. :( No AF and my cp has gone to high, soft and closed. It's not a potential bfp since it's done this so many times, it's driving me batty!


----------



## bluesky

Hello everyone, how you all doing?

Starry any news, have you booked to see the Doc?

Did a test this am and negative, AF due tomo and have got my usual pms symptoms so will update tomo when she arrives. 

:hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hope she stays away bluesky.


----------



## bluesky

Ah thanks, but you know when you just know she's coming.


----------



## Nashville31

Darn :witch: got me this month!

:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## mpepe32

Well my temp was way way down today so probably out this month.:growlmad:

nashville - sorry af came:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

bluesky, hope that mean old AF stays away for you! If she comes you can send her my way.

Nashville, so sorry about the mean old witch.:hugs:

Called my doc's office. They're having an after-hours clinic in two days so I'm just going to go to that. I can't really afford to take more time off of work. Work already got annoyed with me and my time off in the months after the miscarriage. I'm afraid they won't buy the "miscarriage complications" anymore and I don't feel like sharing my AF woes with them.


----------



## kelster823

ohh Starry hun :hug:

bluesky- AF DAMNIT STAY AWAY FROM HER.....

Nashville :hugs: hun sorry she got you


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: Nashville

mpepe32, I hope you are still in with a chance this month.

She should be coming my way anytime today, so will send her on her broomstick yourway starry. 

I know I should be more positive till she actually turns up but I can feel it. Moan moan moan....

:hugs: to you all


----------



## tryforbaby2

Nashville31 said:


> Darn :witch: got me this month!
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy:


:hugs:



mpepe32 said:


> Well my temp was way way down today so probably out this month.:growlmad:
> 
> nashville - sorry af came:hugs:

This is my first month temping so i dont know much about it, but hopefully your temps are just being goofy and she wont come!! 

After 16 months of ttc, I am trying to be optimistic!!! :hugs:



Starry Night said:


> bluesky, hope that mean old AF stays away for you! If she comes you can send her my way.
> 
> Nashville, so sorry about the mean old witch.:hugs:
> 
> Called my doc's office. They're having an after-hours clinic in two days so I'm just going to go to that. I can't really afford to take more time off of work. Work already got annoyed with me and my time off in the months after the miscarriage. I'm afraid they won't buy the "miscarriage complications" anymore and I don't feel like sharing my AF woes with them.

:hug: I am sorry you have to deal with this on top of your work.



kelster823 said:


> ohh Starry hun :hug:
> 
> bluesky- AF DAMNIT STAY AWAY FROM HER.....
> 
> Nashville :hugs: hun sorry she got you

Hey girlfriend! I sent you a post on here ages ago!!! How are you???
How was your anniversary??


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls sorry for thoes of u who have had af visit BFP next time xxxx and thoes of us still waiting fx xxxxxx


----------



## kelster823

> Hey girlfriend! I sent you a post on here ages ago!!! How are you???
> How was your anniversary??

ahh crap.. I musta of overlooked it.. sorry hun.....:( 

I am ok.. same shita different day- ya know... anniversary was awesome- had a great time...thanks for asking

how you doing? you are tempng this month??? easy isn't it? just a PITA when it comes time to having to get up at the same time every morning...I had to set my phone alarm in AC just so I could get up at 5:40am.... bleck.. LOL 

Bluesky--- she is NOT coming-- say it with me.. she is NOT coming...


----------



## bluesky

kelster823 said:


> Hey girlfriend! I sent you a post on here ages ago!!! How are you???
> How was your anniversary??
> 
> ahh crap.. I musta of overlooked it.. sorry hun.....:(
> 
> I am ok.. same shita different day- ya know... anniversary was awesome- had a great time...thanks for asking
> 
> how you doing? you are tempng this month??? easy isn't it? just a PITA when it comes time to having to get up at the same time every morning...I had to set my phone alarm in AC just so I could get up at 5:40am.... bleck.. LOL
> 
> Bluesky--- she is NOT coming-- say it with me.. she is NOT coming...Click to expand...

Ah Kelster Im trying to say it :haha: but I did just have a teeny tiny little clot which I think may be the start. 

I think I might try temping, I have bought a thermometer.


----------



## kelster823

ahhhhhhhhhhh crap a cola.................. sorry hun :hugs:

I like temping... it is amazing how you can def tell when you O.... like this cycle of mine... on flucking CD58.... and FF had me O'ing TWICE already however, due to my dropping temps it took it away.. so at least I am not wondering where the hell my :witch: is or why I am not pregnant....

make sure you sign up for Fertility Friend :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> Hey girlfriend! I sent you a post on here ages ago!!! How are you???
> How was your anniversary??
> 
> ahh crap.. I musta of overlooked it.. sorry hun.....:(
> 
> I am ok.. same shita different day- ya know... anniversary was awesome- had a great time...thanks for asking
> 
> how you doing? you are tempng this month??? easy isn't it? just a PITA when it comes time to having to get up at the same time every morning...I had to set my phone alarm in AC just so I could get up at 5:40am.... bleck.. LOL
> 
> Bluesky--- she is NOT coming-- say it with me.. she is NOT coming...Click to expand...

I am so happy to hear your anniversary ROCKED!!! I like how much you remind me of me! :rofl: 
And yes I did start temping this cycle after af was done since I am doing it vaginally. I had a pos opk yesterdy and today, with really strong O cramps yesterday around 4pm, had light ones rotating sides yesterday all day before strong cramps and after. No cramps so far today and no temp rise today, so I am ssuming I didnt O yet right??? Or how does that work???
The temp is supposed to rise the day after O right??? My temp for the past 2-3 days has been exactly 98.04 at 630am. which a majority of my cycle is the same exact temp.....Odd.....I hope I am doing it right?


----------



## mpepe32

:witch: well I'm out this month

Baby dust to all the ladies still waiting!


----------



## kelster823

mpepe32 said:


> :witch: well I'm out this month
> 
> Baby dust to all the ladies still waiting!



DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!! ugh soo sorry sweetie :hugs:

Try.. ok let me give you my best opinion on what you have described to me....

+opk and O pains... usually 12-36 after a + OPK you should O.. now your temps haven't gone up yet right??? are you using FF??? if you are can you send me a link to your chart???? because I have a feeling that tomorrow you will probably see a nice temp rise... now if it does and it is a GOOD ONE it may give you your CC if not it may take a few days to see the CC .. like my March chart.. I had a gradual decrease with one really low temp then it took a few days to see my temps go up and I think on the 3rd or 4th day after the lowest temp did FF give me my O date..... some get it right away some it takes a few days........... 

but if you see your temps going low then get to bedding babe because once you get the temp spike it is over... O happened because the progestrone takes over and that is how your body temp goes up...

hope I explained myself clearly???? :lol:


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> mpepe32 said:
> 
> 
> :witch: well I'm out this month
> 
> Baby dust to all the ladies still waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!! ugh soo sorry sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Try.. ok let me give you my best opinion on what you have described to me....
> 
> +opk and O pains... usually 12-36 after a + OPK you should O.. now your temps haven't gone up yet right??? are you using FF??? if you are can you send me a link to your chart???? because I have a feeling that tomorrow you will probably see a nice temp rise... now if it does and it is a GOOD ONE it may give you your CC if not it may take a few days to see the CC .. like my March chart.. I had a gradual decrease with one really low temp then it took a few days to see my temps go up and I think on the 3rd or 4th day after the lowest temp did FF give me my O date..... some get it right away some it takes a few days...........
> 
> but if you see your temps going low then get to bedding babe because once you get the temp spike it is over... O happened because the progestrone takes over and that is how your body temp goes up...
> 
> hope I explained myself clearly???? :lol:Click to expand...



sorry mpepe that the witch came. I hate her!!!


Kels, I think I understand, its still all very new to me and slightly confusing. I plan on trying to dtd tonight when DH gets home and showered :haha: and then thats it. I am hoping to see a temp rise because it is so hard to dtd every day!!! I only BD twice this cycle so far!!! Once at CD15 and yesterday at CD17. The month I got my bfp I only dtd three time that cycle. CD11 CD13 CD14 with CD13 being the day I got a smiley and a negative the next day. (cycles vary from 26-40ish days).
Hmmm? How do I send a link of my chart? I will try and figure it out now.


----------



## kelster823

kay on the left hand side it says sharing, click on that you'll see home page setup, then this


Your Charting Home Page Web Address: 
*https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d0bf5 *

that is what you need to share with others to see YOUR chart

the bold is what you need to copy and paste in here... that is my F'd UP CHART for this cycle.. you can see I have NOT O'd yet and on CD 58.. yep it SUXS


----------



## bluesky

Kelster if I join FF I hope you can help me to!!

Sorry mpepe32 :hugs:

Well I still hav'nt seen the dreaded witch yet, which is sooooo weird cos Im really regular. I did a clearblue digi today and it was not pregnant. Have run out of tests so if she doesnt show tonight I will get some tomo. I feel like my body is playing tricks on me. Im really bloated and dont have any af pain. where as I had it 2 days ago. Im confused. Anyway will keep you updated.


----------



## kelster823

bluesky said:


> Kelster if I join FF I hope you can help me to!!

absolutley sweetie.. I will do my best... 

once you get use to it, it really is easy to figure out.. since FF does everything for you.. all you do it enter your temps, symptons, when you get a + OPK, CM ect ect

well glad to hear she hasn't showed yet FX's so very crossed for you


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks kelster, bluesky and tryforbaby2. I had all the symptoms and hate when I start to hope for a BFP and then :witch: arrives. I did nothing different than the month I conceived so I am so confused. Maybe we started:sex: too early in the cycle and all the good :spermy:were gone. I have no idea, just :cry: right now. Maybe since I'm not going to have a :baby:this cycle, I'll have an extra :coffee: tomorrow morning. 

:dust: to everyone else this month.


----------



## tryforbaby2

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks kelster, bluesky and tryforbaby2. I had all the symptoms and hate when I start to hope for a BFP and then :witch: arrives. I did nothing different than the month I conceived so I am so confused. Maybe we started:sex: too early in the cycle and all the good :spermy:were gone. I have no idea, just :cry: right now. Maybe since I'm not going to have a :baby:this cycle, I'll have an extra :coffee: tomorrow morning.
> 
> :dust: to everyone else this month.

I am so very sorry you are sad :cry: It sucks, really really sucks and its not fair. I am sorry. Have a extra :coffee: tomorrow, you deserve it! :hugs:

I usually get very sad when af arrives and more so when its heavy....too many painful memories.

Hope you feel better. :flow:


----------



## tryforbaby2

*https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b2b91*

I hope this is it and its right!! I dont know what i am doing yet!!!
When you do look at my chart, you will notice I have not temped during af. Since I do it vaginally, I thought that I'd better wait!!! hehe!!!

I am having some mild cramping this evening, so hopefully tonight I can dtd and then it would be nice to see my temp rise tomorrow morning!

Thanks so much for helping me!!!


----------



## kelster823

Mpepe I know sweetie I know,,, I got myself all pumped up in August after I tried soy for the first time,,, having major cramping for quite a few days (which is RARE for me- I only get cramps right before AF) only to have FF take away my O date. I was devastated.. I really thought that I got lucky again :hugs: 

you'll get there hun, you'll get there.... 

Try- yeppers it took me right to your chart- I saved in in my favs.. hope ya don't mind this way I can sneak a peek whenever----- you chart looks GOOD.... I bet ya tomorrow or the day after you will see a rise in your temps!!!!! have fun tonight :winkwink: 



> Thanks so much for helping me

you are VERY WELCOME... I wanna see you ladies get your :bfp: because I just KNOW it is not gonna happen for me again - sad to say :( 

I'll chat with you girls tomorrow at some point.. I have to go INTO the office for meetings so I won't be around all that much- UGH I hate going into the office- I am so spoiled working from home


NITE ALL...


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ooooh Kelster :hugs: I am still holding onto faith that you will get to experience a child, a baby, someone to call your own. You are such a wonderful woman, and inspriational and so friendly.....I hope its in your destiny to be a mother, and a wonderful mother at that.

:flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I do think I may have gotten a temp rise this morning, it was .44 degree (F) higher than yesterdays. I am hoping so as my CM seemed to be drying up yesterday and I dont think I have the energy to dtd again tonight! So I think I am done for this cycle and now I wait.
Does anyone else use softcups on this thread??
By the way, should we be making a November testing thread?


----------



## Starry Night

I'm freaking out! I can hardly believe it ladies, but the DAY I decide to see the doc about my lack of periods I got my :bfp:!!!

I'm going nuts, I'm so happy! I gotta go get ready for work now, but wheeee!!!!!!!


----------



## foxforce

:loopy: Congrats Starry! :dance:

H&H 9 months xx


----------



## want2bamum86

congrats hunni xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yay!!! After all that crap you had to deal with this past cycle! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Razcox

Wow Starry thats great news hun xxxxx


----------



## kelster823

tryforbaby2 said:


> Ooooh Kelster :hugs: I am still holding onto faith that you will get to experience a child, a baby, someone to call your own. You are such a wonderful woman, and inspriational and so friendly.....I hope its in your destiny to be a mother, and a wonderful mother at that.
> 
> :flower:


Awww thank you sweetie very much= that was very touching--- :hugs:

I am gonna stalk your chart in a minute :lol: ETA- yep looks like 99% you O'd yesterday.. you got :sex: in just right... you are now in the TWW...:dance:

and oh yeah---- if you want to start a November Testing thread go ahead-- or I can do it again.. I like doing it---- 


*OMG STARRY NOOOOOOOOO WAY...*

woooo hoooooooo congrats honey....... happy and healthy 9 months for you....


what cycle day were you on again?????


----------



## want2bamum86

congrats to all the girls who have their BFP this mth i think i am out tbh but bit unsure xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh Kelster :hugs: I am still holding onto faith that you will get to experience a child, a baby, someone to call your own. You are such a wonderful woman, and inspriational and so friendly.....I hope its in your destiny to be a mother, and a wonderful mother at that.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> Awww thank you sweetie very much= that was very touching--- :hugs:
> 
> I am gonna stalk your chart in a minute :lol: ETA- yep looks like 99% you O'd yesterday.. you got :sex: in just right... you are now in the TWW...:dance:
> 
> and oh yeah---- if you want to start a November Testing thread go ahead-- or I can do it again.. I like doing it----
> 
> 
> *OMG STARRY NOOOOOOOOO WAY...*
> 
> woooo hoooooooo congrats honey....... happy and healthy 9 months for you....
> 
> 
> what cycle day were you on again?????Click to expand...

I dont know how to do a testing date thread because I dont know how to update anything. You are more than welcome to be our queen of thread starters!!! :serenade: 
Woohoo!!! I hope I O'd yesterday! I cant wait to see those cross hair lines people talk about!!! I think I am more excited to see my chart move up and down! LOL




want2bamum86 said:


> congrats to all the girls who have their BFP this mth i think i am out tbh but bit unsure xx

Lets hope not!


----------



## kelster823

$100.00 bucks you O'd... yesterday..... that was such a temp spike babe!!! :) yippie...

Can't wait to see those RED CC's............. :) 

Ok ok ok I will start a November thread.. what should I call it? hmmmm November Nubbies Bubbies?


----------



## want2bamum86

i feel sick 2nite lol but know i have to eat lol


----------



## bluesky

:happydance: Starry im soooo happy for you ahhhhhhhh.... You must be over the moon!!!

Well I started spotting today im afraid, Not sure if I should count as CD1 or not because its only when I wipe not a proper bleed yet, nothing on my pad (tmi sorry) 

Why does that happen, this was my first month of ttc since mc in april. The last 3 af's I had after mc (before we started TTC) I have had a regular AF on time proper bleeding. So why did this AF start later? I dont get it.

Oh well im gonna pop over to November. 

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## kelster823

awww Bluesky... hun I don't know -I wish I could give you an answer...:hugs:

the body is an amazing thing but sometimes it makes me scratch my head in wonder.....

Let us know what happens the rest of the day..... I HOPE, like Starry, this is just a spotting issue and SHE doesn't show.............


----------



## mpepe32

Congrat starry!


----------



## Starry Night

kelster823 said:

> OMG STARRY NOOOOOOOOO WAY...
> 
> woooo hoooooooo congrats honey....... happy and healthy 9 months for you....
> 
> 
> what cycle day were you on again?????

Thanks! DH & I are still in utter shock. But there's no denying it. Part of me is afraid the line is an evap because it's still very faint but it showed up within the three minutes and is definitely pink. And all day I've been getting those stretchy little cramps and I've been nauseous all week but thought it was my body being stupid. 

I am on CD71 today. :rolleyes: And even so I still think it's an early bfp due to the faint line and (so far) mild symptoms. Last time I got pregnant on a 40 day cycle so I guess it's possible to "o" with long, irregular cycles.


----------



## Starry Night

bluesky, I can totally sympathize with bodies being unpredictable and stupid. I really, really hope Af stays away for you!

want2bamum86, when are you testing? I hope your nausea is a good sign!!


----------



## want2bamum86

starry night i am testing sunday


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck!

:dust:


----------



## want2bamum86

i want to test 2nite or 2moz morn but i can only afford 2 tests so i will have to wait lol


----------



## kelster823

> Oct 28 - our "Cuddle Bug"

awwww Starry how cute :)


----------



## stay.positive

Congrats Starry!!


----------



## Starry Night

kelster823 said:


> Oct 28 - our "Cuddle Bug"
> 
> awwww Starry how cute :)Click to expand...

Thanks. DH and I decided awhile ago that's what we would call our next beanie. It was more my idea but he didn't object.

Saw my doctor. I'm going for blood work and an ultrasound to try and figure out just what my dates are as technically I could be as much as 10 1/2 weeks pregnant. Though my personal opinion is I'm just about 4. But at least I'm getting an early ultrasound. And my gp is going to wait for that before referring me to my obstetrician.


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> $100.00 bucks you O'd... yesterday..... that was such a temp spike babe!!! :) yippie...
> 
> Can't wait to see those RED CC's............. :)
> 
> Ok ok ok I will start a November thread.. what should I call it? hmmmm November Nubbies Bubbies?

Sounds good! I'll pop right over to the November thread now!!! See ya soon!




bluesky said:


> :happydance: Starry im soooo happy for you ahhhhhhhh.... You must be over the moon!!!
> 
> Well I started spotting today im afraid, Not sure if I should count as CD1 or not because its only when I wipe not a proper bleed yet, nothing on my pad (tmi sorry)
> 
> Why does that happen, this was my first month of ttc since mc in april. The last 3 af's I had after mc (before we started TTC) I have had a regular AF on time proper bleeding. So why did this AF start later? I dont get it.
> 
> Oh well im gonna pop over to November.
> 
> :hugs: to you all xxx

:hugs: See you over there. Lets make the november thread a lucky one, shall we???


----------



## bluesky

Sadly starry I wont be joining you this month. Hope you are feeling ok and cuddle bug is settling in nicely.

See all you other ladies over in November.


----------



## HayleyJJ

i got my bfp today xx please stick xxx


----------



## SugarFairy

Yay congrats Hayley :happydance:
Sending extra "sticky-ness" your way x


----------



## want2bamum86

congrats hunni


----------



## bluesky

Congratulations Hayley


----------



## kelster823

HayleyJJ said:


> i got my bfp today xx please stick xxx

CONGRATS SWEETIE... yippie.. H&H 9 months


----------

